# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] L4D2 : Gabe se gave

## alx

Les pétitions, les banderoles, les attentats-sucides, les poupées vaudou, les annonces de boycott... je crois que vous pouvez tout laisser tomber, Gabe Newell s'en tamponne grave le coquillard.
 Il n'y a qu'à voir son petit sourire malicieux au moment où il annonce, la bave aux lèvres, un budget publicitaire de 25 millions de dollars pour le lancement de Left 4 Dead 2. Attendez-vous donc à une campagne "plus agressive" que celle de l'année précédente pour le marché européen : télé, presse, web et affiches, on va vite être cernés par les infectés, et je ne parle pas que de vos collègues qui reniflent de manière suspecte ces derniers jours.
 En fait, on le sentirait presque moqueur le petite Gabe quand il déclare, pas peu fier, que Left 4 Dead 2 est dores et déjà, à un mois de sa sortie, le jeu le plus mythovendu à ce jour chez Valve avec trois fois plus de précommandes que le premier opus. Du coup ils comptent bien en vendre des brouettes.
 Insérez une conclusion sarcastique ici, moi j'ai pas le courage.
_via Gamasutra_

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Nockham

Haha !

----------


## Akodo

Monde de merde.

----------


## Graouu

Behhhh behhh fait le mouton.

----------


## Carpette@LLN

::|: 

Pas la peine d'écarter les fesses : on aura beau faire partie du camp des soi-disant boycotteurs, on sera tellement excité le jour de la sortie que ça passera tout seul, sans vaseline.

----------


## Chartreuse

Rhâ.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

25 myions / 50 = pas loin de 500.000 exemplaires de jeu.

Putain de marketing à la con, genre ça va leur permettre de vendre ce que ça va couter, alors que la pub est déjà faite depuis le premier ou presque.

----------


## squintik

Je serais curieux de connaitre les vrais chiffres de précommande quand même ... Plutôt qu'un pourcentage pas super représentatif :

"Left 4 Dead 2 has consistently run at 300 percent of Left 4 Dead's numbers"

"Pre-orders for L4D are currently exceeding Orange Box pre-orders by well over 40%"

Faut remonter jusqu'à leur 1er jeu pour avoir un vrai chiffre ou quoi ? ...

----------


## Teocali

> Pas la peine d'écarter les fesses : on aura beau faire partie du camp des soi-disant boycotteurs, on sera tellement excité le jour de la sortie que ça passera tout seul, sans vaseline.


Cause pour toi, tu veux. J'ai bien aimé le 1er mais sans plus. Je ne mettrais la main sur le second qu'a moins de 20 euros, et uniquement s'il y a deja un suivi conséquent d'assuré.
Et encore, s'pas sur du tout...

Teocali

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Encore une victoire de la sodomie by Gabe !

----------


## Seldoon182

Si les pourcentages sont aussi fort cela veut aussi peut-être dire que L4D ne s'est pas aussi bien vendu que cela.

Cela sera toujours sans moi!

----------


## Erkin_

De quoi encourager Valve à continuer dans dans la voie des mensonges et arnaques.
Bravo.

----------


## Phantom

C'est pourtant les chiffres de la honte, les precommandes trop cheres pour neuneus friques battent un record, wouhouuu

----------


## badmad

Moi j'ai décidé de boycotter l4d2 en le précommandant.
J'ai boycotté aussi les votations en votant pour le boycotte.
J'ai boycotté les toilettes en postant a partir de mon trone d'ailleurs j'ai fait un beau bronze a la gloire de ggabe.

----------


## Phantom

Le 1 etait en megadiscount  2 mois apres sa sortie, j'attends.

----------


## Skiant

> Cause pour toi, tu veux. J'ai bien aimé le 1er mais sans plus. Je ne mettrais la main sur le second qu'a moins de 20 euros, et uniquement s'il y a deja un suivi conséquent d'assuré.
> Et encore, s'pas sur du tout...
> 
> Teocali


+1.

----------


## Phantom

Doublon-bug

C'est pourtant les chiffres de la honte, les precommandes trop cheres pour neuneus friques battent un record, wouhouuu

----------


## Nono

Attendez un an et deux mois avant d'acheter le nouveau DOTA made in Valve...

D'ailleurs ça s'applique à toutes les nouvelles licences Valve (sauf peut-être pour Portal, mais ce qui le sauve c'est qu'il arrivait en plus de deux autres jeux).

----------


## Froyok

:tired: 

Je... Heu... Non rien. Ca me fait tellement chier que voilà. Même pu envie de gueuler. Je leur souhaite un bon piratage tiens.

----------


## BCH32

-SI ils font comme pour le premier 
-SI vous avez envie d'y jouer
Il faut attendre le pack de 4 licences!!(-25%/license)

Je ne compte pas l'acheter en tout cas !!

----------


## Nono

Le pack de 4 licences est déjà disponible. Et pour moi ça reste une arnaque ce truc. Le seul tarif qu'on ne connait pas, c'est celui du 2 pour ceux qui ont déjà acheté le 1. Et bizarrement je sens qu'on est pas prèt de le connaitre (ou alors on le connait déjà  ::rolleyes::  )

----------


## alx

Le pack de 4 licences est déjà en préco. 10% de réduc sur la totalité.  :haha:

----------


## AgentDerf

> Il faut attendre le pack de 4 licences!!(-25%/license)


Il est dispo d'office mon gars, faut te renseigner.

C'est quoi le problème avec L4D2 ca vous emmerde qui marche et se vende bien?

Enfin c'est un peu le but de tout société que leurs produits marche bien. Je vois pas ou est le mal? 
Surtout que la c'est pas du McDo, c'est du gameplay L4D, donc du bon (je dis cela pour ceux qui aime, mais globalement on peut pas dire que c'est un mauvais jeu) donc c'est un bon produit qui va marcher. Donc le pb??? J'ai vraiment du mal a vous suivre.  ::huh:: 




> Le seul tarif qu'on ne connait pas, c'est celui du 2 pour ceux qui ont déjà acheté le 1. Et bizarrement je sens qu'on est pas prèt de le connaitre (ou alors on le connait déjà


Ben ca il y en a pas, c'était un fantasme de joueur, mais Valve n'a jamais dit qu'il ferai un prix différent pour les gars qui on déjà le 1ier.
Moi j'ai le 1ier, j'ai acheté le 2ième j'ai pas eu de reduc en plus.

----------


## BCH32

::P: Je me fou tellement de ce jeux que je n'ai pas regarder le prix/détail de ce jeux DTC-dlc... ::P: 
Et pourtant j'adore L4D. Mais le wait & see, ça marche pas mal du tout avec les sorties de jeux Valve.

Bref wait & see le DLC payant pour L4D  :^_^:

----------


## Graouu

La gerbe c'est le peu de suivi du 1 et qu'on nous colle un 2 dans les pattes a acheter peu de temps après la sortie du 1. Vivement le 3 dans un an... ::(: 

A croire que les licences qui marchent moins ont un traitement différent dans le suivi des améliorations, patchs et dlc (TF2 au hasard, mais c'est sur c'est plus hype de défoncer du zombie en ce moment  :haha: ).

----------


## BCH32

> La gerbe c'est le peu de suivi du 1 et qu'on nous colle un 2 dans les pattes a acheter peu de temps après la sortie du 1. Vivement le 3 dans un an...
> 
> A croire que les licences qui marchent moins ont un traitement différent dans le suivi des améliorations, patchs et dlc (TF2 au hasard, mais c'est sur c'est plus hype de défoncer du zombie en ce moment ).


Il y a une grosse difference entre les annonces magnifiques faites par Valve à propos de L4D et de la réalité (par exemple l'éditeur de niveau.)

D'après les stats steam (http://store.steampowered.com/stats/) il y a à peu près le même nombre de joueur de TF2 et L4D

----------


## MrPapillon

C'est la meilleure manière de casser un soi-disant boycott, de dire que tout le monde se précipite pour acheter et que tout va au mieux. Va y avoir sûrement pas mal de com' dessus pour faire douter les petits agités.
Mais le pire c'est que ça va peut-être encourager les autres éditeurs à faire passer un patch comme un nouveau jeu au lieu des géniaux dlc payants.

----------


## JCLB

Je suis étonné que CPC n'ai pas relayé le voyage de Gabe dans la contrée de ce vil sniper de TF2.

Il a été invité par des MODeurs

Voir le communiqué officiel
http://store.steampowered.com/news/2891/

----------


## FixB

Left 4 Dead 2, c'est l'aboutissement du patch qui devient un DLC gratuit, puis on a droit a du DLC payant, puis a un jeu vendu a part. Le pb, c'est que c'est toujours le meme contenu !  ::(: 
Y'a qu'a voir a quoi ressemble TF2 maintenant par rapport au moment de sa sortie : y'a vraiment plus de differences qu'entre L4D et sa suite !

----------


## Boitameuh

Agderf ta candeur est touchante.

----------


## Froyok

> C'est quoi le problème avec L4D2 ca vous emmerde qui marche et se vende bien?
> 
> Enfin c'est un peu le but de tout société que leurs produits marche bien. Je vois pas ou est le mal?


Moi ça m'emmerde, ça m'emmerde qu'un simple add-on, même en dlc payant à la limite devienne un jeu complet (et pourtant sans ajouts, c'est à dire rien de plus que ce qu'airait pu proposer un dlc/add-on) à plein tarif : si le jeu se vend bien, comme dis plus haut, ça va inciter encore plus le marché des dlc payant et même le transformer si cela se trouve. Ainsi beaucoup d'éditeurs voudront transformer leur DLC payant en jeu complets à plein tarif.  Au final on se fait pigeonner pour un truc qui aurait pu être un simple add-on. Bref on paye plein pot leur recyclage.

----------


## AgentDerf

En fait je sais même pas pourquoi je poste encore sur les commentaires de L4D2 tant c'est toujours la même rengaine a chaque fois.

Oui oui voila les gars c'est un DLC vous avez raison, un DLC qui est fait 25% de plus que le jeu original au niveau contenue et rajoute de nouvelles features en plus. 
Donc un DLC qui fait 125% du jeu original, pour moi c'est une suite. 

Mais bon vous avez sans doute raison c'est une honte, c'est un scandale.
En plus le gameplay reste le même! 
Car comme chacun sait quand on fait la suite d'un jeu on change totalement le gameplay.
Par exemple : Baldur's Gate était un jeu de rôle et Baldur's Gate 2 un simulateur de vol.  ::rolleyes:: 

Bon je vous laisser a votre lynchage. Bonne journée les enfants.

----------


## Choum

Je l'ai préco uniquement parce qu'il était pas trop cher avec la promo de la préco (23€ le jeu via l'achat en £ d'un pack 4 licences sur steam UK).

A 45€, j'aurai rien prit du tout

----------


## kasa

Et dire que j'ai loupé la promo du premier, juste parce que j'attendais de voir si un ami était chaud pour le prendre.
J'aurais bien pris le 2 mais à 35€, pas plus.
Il y a un peu d'abus sur cette licence. On voit que valve a rien d'autre à mettre en rayon pour l'instant.  ::(:

----------


## Baalan

Hey les gas les gas! J'ai créer des nouveau skin sur Half Life 2 et 2 nouvelles map... Vous croyer que je peut le vendre en tant que Half Life 3?

Bon aller je retourne me coucher.

----------


## onaryc

Je pense que Valve prend tout de même un risque à sortir une suite relativement rapidement, que ce soit légitime ou pas.

Soit tu maintiens le 1er opus suffisamment longtemps pour que les joueurs soient satisfait (très subjectif évidemment). Soit tu sors rapidement une suite et la il faut que les joueurs aient vraiment l'impression que ca vaille le coup... C'est un équilibre assez dur à trouver à mon avis.

Perso j'attendrais, comme pour le 1er, s'il est bon, la promo qui tue (15e  ::):  ). Par contre, avec un suivi plus important sur le 1er, j'aurais craché les 40e pour le 2nd sans hésiter...

----------


## BSRobin

> Oui oui voila les gars c'est un DLC vous avez raison, un DLC qui est fait 25% de plus que le jeu original au niveau contenue et rajoute de nouvelles features en plus. 
> Donc un DLC qui fait 125% du jeu original, pour moi c'est une suite.


Tu serais pas du genre à manger exclusivement dans les wagon-bars TGV, toi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## zifox

> Hey les gas les gas! J'ai créer des nouveau skin sur Half Life 2 et 2 nouvelles map... Vous croyer que je peut le vendre en tant que Half Life 3?
> 
> Bon aller je retourne me coucher.


Si t'as des millions pour faire du marketing... ça peut passeR.  ::o:

----------


## picha67

> Tu serais pas du genre à manger exclusivement dans les wagon-bars TGV, toi ?


Huhuhu  :;):

----------


## bjone

"25 millions de dollars"....

C'est pas 5x le budget de dev du jeu ?

----------


## xheyther

Pourquoi y'a une photo de jeanne moreau ?

J'suis le seul à pas comprend ou tout le monde s'en fou ?

----------


## BSRobin

Je pense que c'est plus une allusion visuelle qu'autre chose ...
Rapport à l'atmosphère de compassion et d'humilité qui se dégage de la photo ...

----------


## Fafox

> "25 millions de dollars"....
> 
> C'est pas 5x le budget de dev du jeu ?


J'ai ri  :^_^:

----------


## alx

> C'est pas 5x le budget de dev du jeu ?


Tu parles du budget de dev du premier, là ? Sinon ça fait cher les quelques nouveaux modèles 3D.

Pour ceux qui se demandent où est le problème, c'est simple, Valve a habitué ses joueurs à du service après vente bien consistant jusqu'à TF2, et avait promis le même niveau de suivi pour L4D. D'autant qu'ils savent bien que c'est à cette pratique qu'ils doivent une bonne part de leur succès. Du coup l'annonce de L4D2, alors que quasiment rien n'était sorti pour L4D (limite s'ils ont fini le boulot de base), est resté en travers de la gorge de pas mal de monde.

Je n'invente rien :




> One of the things that we're doing is we seem to be in a transition between games as a package product and games more of a service. So if you look at Team Fortress 2, *one of things that's really helped grow the community is the continuous updates, where we release new maps, new character classes, new unlockables, new weapons*. And we tell the stories about the characters, like the meet the sniper, or meet the sandwich. And that ongoing delivery of content really seems to grow the community.
> 
> "So each time we've released one of those for Team Fortress 2 we've seen about a 20% increase in the number of people who are playing online. And that number is really important because it determines how many community created maps there are, how many servers are running, and so on. So *we'll do the same thing with Left 4 Dead where we'll have the initial release and then we'll release more movies, more characters, more weapons, unlockables, achievements*, because that's the way you continue to grow a community over time."


Ca c'était les déclarations avant la sortie du 1. Ils sont où les more movies, les more characters, les more weapons, les more unlockables, les more achievements ? Ils sont où, hein ?

Prenez pas la peine de répondre, je sais.

----------


## XWolverine

Et là, s'ils font un vrai suivi sur L4D2 (celui qu'ils n'ont pas fait sur L4D 1er du nom), on n'a pas fini de râler  ::P:

----------


## alx

> Pourquoi y'a une photo de jeanne moreau ?
> 
> J'suis le seul à pas comprend ou tout le monde s'en fou ?


C'est une exclu, un des nouveaux zombies pas encore annoncé officiellement. Mais tout le monde s'en fout.

----------


## KaMy

> En fait je sais même pas pourquoi je poste encore sur les commentaires de L4D2 tant c'est toujours la même rengaine a chaque fois.
> 
> Oui oui voila les gars c'est un DLC vous avez raison, un DLC qui est fait 25% de plus que le jeu original au niveau contenue et rajoute de nouvelles features en plus. 
> Donc un DLC qui fait 125% du jeu original, pour moi c'est une suite. 
> 
> Mais bon vous avez sans doute raison c'est une honte, c'est un scandale.
> En plus le gameplay reste le même! 
> Car comme chacun sait quand on fait la suite d'un jeu on change totalement le gameplay.
> Par exemple : Baldur's Gate était un jeu de rôle et Baldur's Gate 2 un simulateur de vol. 
> ...


Oui bien sur 5 nouvelles map + 20 skins + quelques infectés c'est un travail énorme qui vaut 50€... Ca a la trempe d'une extention donc plus de 25-30€ c'est de la fume.

Et parlé de L4D et d'un RPG ça c'est de la comparaison, on aurait eu un Witcher 2 un an après le 1er personne ne se plaindrait c'est un RPG avec tout ce que ça implique.

Tu veux comparer? Alors parle de COD 6.

----------


## Perlin

Il n'y a plus qu'à espérer que maintenant que valve sait comment se faire plein de sous facilement, ils ne tombent pas dans la facilité en pondant des jeux baclés mais vendeur.

Vue qu'ils peuvent désormais se passer de leur base historique, nous (les raleurs), et avoir un autre public moins exigeant et qui rapporte plus...

----------


## Darkath

Y'a des bonnes nouvelles en ce moment sinon ?  ::|:

----------


## Dark Fread

> trois fois plus de précommandes que le premier opus. Du coup ils comptent bien en vendre des brouettes.


Pfff, pas très costauds les boycotteurs...

----------


## gripoil

Arrêtez de râler... Enfin si continuez en fait.

Mais aujourd'hui en cours mon voisin parle a mon autre voisin de ... NFS Shift, halo 12, et autres jeux de xbox plus ou moins bien au fur et a mesure qu'il avance dans sa liste...

Puis il dit: "putain t'as vu la vidéo de L4D2?!!! Ca a l'air mortel hein ?"
"Ouais bof moyen"
"T'es fou déjà L4D c'était excellent"
"Ouais 'fin bon [jsépaskildit]"

Vous savez ce qui est grave dans l'histoire ?
1) Il joue a L4D sur 360 ahah.
2) Les pubs a la con ça marche (il a passé l'heure a mater des pubs de jeux de merde).
3) Il achète pas le moindre jeu.
4) Y'en a plein d'autres comme lui.
5) Il dit ... *ELLE QUATRE DES DEUX*


Je vous jure ! Et il répète ensuite *ELLE QUATRE DES* tout court, en parlant du 1. Mon dieu, pourtant il sait que c'est Left For Dead hein.

Allez savoir. Peut être que c'est un zombie.

Edit: Ah oui et il a entre 20 et 25 piges, et c'est loin d'être un étudiant clodo  ::ninja::

----------


## bluescreenjunky

Pas encore précommandé mais je vais pas tarder à le faire. En prenant un pack de 4 ça revient à 35 euros (soit la moitié du prix d'un jeu console), j'ai adoré le premier, donc j'achète le 2e sans hésitation.

Et je pense qu'une majorité d'acheteurs raisonne comme moi, et ne se dit pas "j'ai adoré le premier, mais comme je m'étais imaginé qu'ils allaient me filer encore plus de contenu gratos j'achèterai pas le deuxième". Comme souvent on a l'impression qu'une majorité de gens pensent comme ça, alors que c'est simplement que ce sont les gens qui passent le plus de temps à raler sur les forums, et donc qu'on entend le plus... Je suis sur que pour 1 rageu qui s'exprime sur internet, il y a 10 acheteurs du premier qui se sont bien éclaté avec pendant un an et seront content d'acheter la suite pour 35 euros. Et puis les autres continueront à s'amuser sur le premier avec les nouvelles campagnes développées par la communauté, donc tout le monde est content ^^

PS : Je parle pour les joueurs PC, sur console les prix ne sont pas les mêmes et le DLC est payant, c'est donc beaucoup plus de l'arnaque.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Tu veux comparer? Alors parle de COD 6.


Raté, ça sort tout les deux ans.  ::P:  (bah ouais, WaW c'était un studio différent)

Par contre, l'analogie marche avec les jeux de sports.

Même si les fans (de jeux de sports s'entend, pas de L4D), dont je fais partie, n'hésitent pas à acheter le nouvel opus chaque année avec joie et dévotion.  :^_^:

----------


## BSRobin

> Je suis sur que pour 1 rageu qui s'exprime sur internet, il y a 10 acheteurs du premier qui se sont bien éclaté avec pendant un an et seront content d'acheter la suite pour 35 euros.


Le problème de l'argument "pour 1 qui ... Y'en a 10 qui ..." c'est que ca se retourne dans tous les sens.
Exemple : Je suis sûr que pour 1 personne qui a vu Infernal Affairs, y'en a 10 qui ont The Departed.
Amusez-vous à imaginer ce que j'insinue ...

L4D2 ne serait pas sorti si le premier n'avait pas bien marché.
Rien ne m'étonne dans le fait que L4D2 puisse se vendre au final beaucoup plus que L4D1 : c'est une suite, c'est beaucoup plus facile à marketer qu'une nouvelle IP.

----------


## Igloo

Quelles sont les différences avec le premier au juste ? Combien de nouvelles maps/armes ?

----------


## Nono

> Oui bien sur 5 nouvelles map + 20 skins + quelques infectés c'est un travail énorme qui vaut 50€... Ca a la trempe d'une extention donc plus de 25-30€ c'est de la fume.


D'ailleurs c'est marrant, parce que TF2 est sorti avec 6 maps + allez on va dire 20 skins parce que ça m'arrange, et résultat on doit bien avoir doublé gratuitement le nombre de maps officielles depuis. Sans compter les nouveaux modes de jeu, etc...

----------


## The Lurker

> Bon aller je retourne me coucher.


Ouais tu fais bien.



> D'autant qu'ils savent bien que c'est à cette pratique qu'ils doivent une bonne part de leur succès.


Ben non, on ne peut pas savoir vu que malgrès l'entubage ils sont blindés de préco pour la suite. D'accord avec toi pour le reste hein, mais pour ce que je quote on est dans la supposition, pas plus.



> Oui bien sur 5 nouvelles map + 20 skins + quelques infectés c'est un travail énorme qui vaut 50€... Ca a la trempe d'une extention donc plus de 25-30€ c'est de la fume.


Ah, toujours l'argument du "ça ça vaut" qui dès la base ne tient pas puisque la somme varie en fonction de la personne qui l'évalue. De plus, si les jeux fonctionnaient vraiment comme ça, le prix des rpg se serait envolé.

----------


## KaMy

@ Pierronamix: COD 6 c'était pour recentrer sur un jeu du même genre et qui fait plus ou moins débat, je ne débattrais pas dessus vous le faites assez sur le topic de COD 6  ::P: . D'ailleurs j'ai pas le 4, j'vais prendre le 6 et je vais me sentir comme ceux qui ont pas L4D mais vont prendre le 2, content.

@ The Lurker: Je suis désolé mais à l'époque un truc comme ça, ça donnais une extension et pas un nouveau jeu. Quand au fait de "si les jeux fonctionnaient vraiment comme ça, le prix des rpg se serait envolé.", oui ça pourrait mais se vendrait beaucoup moins, et la grande force du RPG c'est que l'acheteur ce dit généralement que au prix qu'il paye il a énormément de contenu et qu'il est content, c'est pour ça que ça ne pleure que rarement voir pas vis à vis de ce genre la. Enfin c'est ce que je penses et je n'ai pas la science infuse.  :;):

----------


## Darkath

> Ah, toujours l'argument du "ça ça vaut" qui dès la base ne tient pas puisque la somme varie en fonction de la personne qui l'évalue. De plus, si les jeux fonctionnaient vraiment comme ça, le prix des rpg se serait envolé.


Ou alors le prix de tous les autres jeux baissé.

----------


## Pierronamix

> @ Pierronamix: COD 6 c'était pour recentrer sur un jeu du même genre et qui fait plus ou moins débat, je ne débattrais pas dessus vous le faites assez sur le topic de COD 6 . D'ailleurs j'ai pas le 4, j'vais prendre le 6 et je vais me sentir comme ceux qui ont pas L4D mais vont prendre le 2, content.


Oui oui t'inquiètes pas, c'était plus pour taquiner.  :;): 

Bon après, j'avoue, quand je vois la tonne de truc en plus dans SVR10, je me dis que les jeux de sports font peut être un peu mieux que L4D2... :tired:

----------


## IbZz

Cette façon de sortir des suites aussi rapidement est bien moche.. Personnellement, c'est financièrement que ça pose un problème. J'ai un budget assez limité, et voir ce genre de pratique est de mauvaise augure pour la suite. Enfin, on peut pas leur en vouloir de ne pas compter sur les paumés, et de vouloir se faire un max de pognon. S'il y a des acheteurs, ils seraient bien cons de ne pas le faire.

J'm'étonne juste que le jeu se vende si bien alors que c'est tout de même un peu plus dur au niveau du portefeuille depuis un petit temps. Moi je suis de moins en moins bien les jeux vidéo, depuis quelques années. Ca devient vraiment du luxe.

(caliméro s'est réincarné en moi, j'le sens)

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Tu serais pas du genre à manger exclusivement dans les wagon-bars TGV, toi ?


Huhu  ::ninja::

----------


## Pierronamix

> Cette façon de sortir des suites aussi rapidement est bien moche.. Personnellement, c'est financièrement que ça pose un problème. J'ai un budget assez limité, et voir ce genre de pratique est de mauvaise augure pour la suite. Enfin, on peut pas leur en vouloir de ne pas compter sur les paumés, et de vouloir se faire un max de pognon. S'il y a des acheteurs, ils seraient bien cons de ne pas le faire.
> 
> J'm'étonne juste que le jeu se vende si bien alors que c'est tout de même un peu plus dur au niveau du portefeuille depuis un petit temps. Moi je suis de moins en moins bien les jeux vidéo, depuis quelques années. Ca devient vraiment du luxe.
> 
> (caliméro s'est réincarné en moi, j'le sens)


Le jeux vidéo a toujours été un luxe. ::): 

On a par contre, peut être pas les mêmes salaires, dépenses, et besoin qu'avant. (et pi la vie coute plus cher aussi.)

Par contre, en passant par la revente de jeux ou l'achat en import, y a moyen de payer chaque jeu neuf une trentaine d'euros, ce qui rends la pilule déja beaucoup plus agréable.

Et puis bon, il y a aussi à mon avis beaucoup de joueurs qui n'ont pas de souci d'argents, ou qui choisissent de faire de grosses concessions pour jouer, voir de vivre un peu au dessus de leur moyen.

----------


## Erkin_

Non mais on s'est simplement fait baisé, voila pourquoi un râle.
Jamais je n'aurais acheté L4D à plus de 40€ (preco en plus) si j'avais su qu'il n'y allait avoir aucun support.

Lors de mon achat, certains me rétorquaient qu'ils avaient des doutes sur la durée de vie du jeu, moi ayant naïvement confiance dans les propos de Valve (grâce au suivi de TF2), j'assure que le contenu additionnel permettra de garantir une certaine durée de vie.

Vers mi-décembre, j'arrête de jouer à L4D en me disant "je m'y remettrais intensivement à l'arrivée du DLC" , ce n'est jamais arrivé.

Alors il y a de quoi râler étant donné que je n'ai pas eu ce que je pensais acheter à l'époque et l'arrivée d'un L4D2 hors de prix enfonce le cllou.
Et ça, c'est sans oublier le fait que L4D2 risque de tuer L4D1 (serveurs, joueurs), du coup si dans 6 mois je veux jouer à L4D, je sens que je l'aurais doublement dans le cul.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> En fait je sais même pas pourquoi je poste encore sur les commentaires de L4D2 tant c'est toujours la même rengaine a chaque fois.
> 
> Oui oui voila les gars c'est un DLC vous avez raison, un DLC qui est fait 25% de plus que le jeu original au niveau contenue et rajoute de nouvelles features en plus. 
> Donc un DLC qui fait 125% du jeu original, pour moi c'est une suite.


Bah nan, là ce que tu décris, c'est un add-on, tu sais le truc où les dévs se font pas chier à reprogrammer le jeu, mais utilise les matériaux existants et quelques trucs en plus pour te permettre de prolonger l'aventure. Y'a pas de quoi justifier le "2" là. Un add-on à 30€, pourquoi pas au pire .

Sinon ce sont vraiment des abrutis tous ces autres studios qui nous vendaient des add-ons par le passé en rajoutant 3-4 unités (str), quelques nouvelles armes (FPS) ou juste quelques nouvelles maps. Merde, heuresuement que Valve et Co sont  là pour nous montrer qu'on peut refourguer quasi le même truc pour le même prix que l'original, c'est vrai quoi, pourquoi faire payer la nouveauté si les pigeons  pardon, les cons, pardon je m'égare encore, les consommateurs sont prêts à raquer les yeux fermés ?

Mais c'est vrai, c'est que des rageux ici, franchement ça sert à quoi de se plaindre ?



A ne pas se faire bouffer les couilles et leur servir le sel par-dessus le marché ?

----------


## Graveen

> (...)
> Et ça, c'est sans oublier le fait que L4D2 risque de tuer L4D1 (serveurs, joueurs), du coup si dans 6 mois je veux jouer à L4D, je sens que je l'aurais doublement dans le cul.


Pour moi la vraie baise elle est là.

----------


## lortar

Les intelligents auront déjà désinstallé steam et les sages ne donneront plus leur argent à valve.

----------


## KaMy

Ha bé non faut pas désinstaller steam il reste killing floor et RO dessus, ou alors ya quelques mods genre Neotokyo/Resistance and Liberation.

Ha et on me susurre que on attends des nouvelles de E.Y.E  ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

> Les intelligents auront déjà désinstallé steam et les sages ne donneront plus leur argent à valve.


Je t'ai devancé, steam n'est pas réapparu sur ma plateforme,depuis, pffiou, 1 an. Ca meure vite ces bêtes la. Et pendant ce temps de méchant biologiste tente de cloner un futur trépassé !  ::ninja::

----------


## zAo

Jeanne Moreau fait plus peur que n'importe quelle campagne des L4D ! Il sort quand dead rising 2 ? ça pourrait faire patienter en attendant la baisse de L4D2 !

----------


## AgentDerf

> Bah nan, là ce que tu décris, c'est un add-on, tu sais le truc où les dévs se font pas chier à reprogrammer le jeu, mais utilise les matériaux existants et quelques trucs en plus pour te permettre de prolonger l'aventure. Y'a pas de quoi justifier le "2" là. Un add-on à 30€, pourquoi pas au pire .


C'est la que tu te trompes.
Un add'on c'est quand on rajoute du contenu en plus pour ralonger la durée de vie du jeu existant. Jouer la campagne d'une nouvelle race dans un STR, on quelques nouvelles cartes et scénario en plus.

Perso je n'ai jamais vu un jeu original qui fait 40 maps (STR,FPS,RPG confondu) et un add'on qui en fait 60 maps (donc plus que le contenu  original).

Si pour toi il faut mettre tout le code a plat, recommencer tous a zero pour faire une suite, ok. 
Mais je crois que pour la plus part des STR, FPS, RPG ils doivent avoir bcp d'outil en commun, de base de texture, de scripting.

Je pense qu'entre Fallout 1 et 2, ils ont re-utiliser le même moteur qu'ils ont amélioré pour faire la suite. A t'écouté ils ont que "re-utilisé du matériel existant" pour faire la suite, bref chiez du contenue avec les mêmes outils.

RPG ou FPS (ou même STR) c'est le même combat, le FPS est plus simple peut être. Mais il faut faire du contenue aussi, de nouvelles maps intéressantes, rajoute de nouveau feature (sans tout révolutionner).

Je ne pense pas que pour Baldur's gate les gars soit reparti de zero, il avait déjà tout leur outil de près il avait qu'a l'améliorer.
Je ne pense pas entre Serious Sam un et deux a part le moteur il on rajoute de milliards de chose au niveau contenue.

Pour Fear 2, ca reste un FPS, c'est à dire un gars qui tire, recharge et se déplace en 3D. Rien de révolutionnaire. Ils ont juste utiliser un moteur standard (et sans doute amélioré a leur sauce) et fait du contenue, des la maps, du scénario.
L'add'on de Fear2 qui est bien un add'on n'est pas plus long que le jeu original.

Je vois pas problème au fait de re-utiliser des outils déjà fait pour pouvoir créer du contenu plus facilement.

De plus L4D2 n'est pas sorti, tu ne sais rien exactement du contenu ajouté, mais tu es déjà capable de juger avec certitude du travail accomplit.

Franchement on dirait que toi et les autres juge la qualité d'un jeu à la quantité. Ben écouté va bouffé au buffet a volonté du flunch, moi je préfèrerai toujours manger un bon petit resto un peu plus chère.

Merci de me traité de con au passage c'est clair que ca élève bien le débat.  :tired: 

Sinon j'ai pas compris le coup du "bar TGV"? A part de faire du HS, et évite d'avoir a argumenter sur le sujet de fond, faudra qu'on m'explique?

----------


## alx

> De plus L4D2 n'est pas sorti, tu ne sais rien exactement du contenu ajouté, mais tu es déjà capable de juger avec certitude du travail accomplit.


Je ne voudrai surtout pas me répéter, mais le problème c'est pas le contenu qu'on aura (ou pas) avec L4D2, c'est le contenu qu'on n'a pas eu avec L4D, alors que ça avait été annoncé.

----------


## KaMy

Ba tu conviens toi même que L4D2 est un addon




> Agderf
> C'est la que tu te trompes.
> Un add'on c'est quand on rajoute du contenu en plus pour ralonger la durée de vie du jeu existant. Jouer la campagne d'une nouvelle race dans un STR, on quelques nouvelles cartes et scénario en plus.





> Agderf
> Franchement on dirait que toi et les autres juge la qualité d'un jeu à la quantité. Ben écouté va bouffé au buffet a volonté du flunch, moi je préfèrerai toujours manger un bon petit resto un peu plus chère.


Moi aussi je préfère manger un bon petit resto, mais pas celui ou tu payes des 1000 et des 100 pour un petit morceau de viande et trois legumes.

@ Alx: oui aussi.

----------


## Poireau

Gabe a toujours regretté publiquement d'avoir appelé les mini-suites d'Half life 2 "episodes". Il a toujours dit que s'il avait nommé ces suites comme des jeux à part entière (HL3, HL4 et ainsi de suite), les gens ne les auraient pas vu comme du contenu facultatif mais comme de vrais jeux à ne pas manquer.
Comme Gabe est un type intelligent, il n'a pas fait deux fois la même erreur. Au lieu de sortir un L4D "épisodique", il sort le contenu d'un add-on avec l'enrobage et le prix d'un jeu complet. Et ça marche.

Gabe apprend vite. On ne le reprendra plus à vendre du contenu au prix qu'il vaut.

----------


## outan

> Sinon j'ai pas compris le coup du "bar TGV"? A part de faire du HS, et évite d'avoir a argumenter sur le sujet de fond, faudra qu'on m'explique?


Parce que quand tu commandes c'est parce que tu as grave la dalle, quand tu paies tu te sens violé, et quand tu manges, bah tu sais que ça vient d'arriver et que Mr Hassan Céhef est effectivement bien profond dans tes fesses.  :;): 

Sinon j'aime bien ta réflexion poireau, je pense que tu dois pas être loin de la vérité.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Merci de me traité de con au passage c'est clair que ca élève bien le débat.


Tu veux dire plus que de mépriser les gens défavorables à cette suite parce que TU as décidé que c'était très bien, que tu adores le jeu,  et que les autres sont des aigris, forcément, si ça plaint c'est que ça se trompe ? Sinon je ne t'ai pas traité sciemment de con je crois, mais si tu t'y retrouves je n'y peux rien.


Pour le reste, ça ne tient même pas la route: l'exemple F1 &2 ou des Baldur's, ce n'est pas comparable. Le travail est ailleurs que sur de simples ravalements de façades, entre autre la partie scénaristique légèrement plus évoluée que celle d'un FPS, et nescéssitant certainement bien plus de travail que de piquer une idée d'infecté sur un forum de la communauté. 
Quand au contenu, j'en parle même pas vu la différence entre chacune de ses suites. Quand à la différence du nombres de maps entre L4D et sa suite  ::rolleyes::  ouais z'ont bossé dur pour faire 4 maps de plus, sûrement... Avec un moteur tout prêt, un reskinnage des armes/persos, peu d'innovations réelles...Bof en 35h par semaine ça doit passer finalement.

L'add-on de FEAR 2 n'existe pas: y'a juste un DLC de 1h30, rien à voir, d'ailleurs le prix est à l'avenant.

Sympa la métaphore sur la "qualité": parce que tu crois que L4D c'est du caviar peut être ?  :^_^:  Ca reste un FPS standard. Bien marrant, certes, mais rien d'extraordinaire non plus. On est à la limite du Flunch avec ce jeu.

Sinon on commence à avoir une idée du contenu ajouté, vu les infos balancés par Valve depuis des mois pour justifier le passage d'une suite. Ou alors on m'aurait menti sur le net et le forum officiel ? Ah oui le fameux "ne pas juger si on a pas joué". Ok, j'vais claquer 50€ dans tous les jeux pour savoir s'ils valent le coup...Comment tu fais pour te décider d'acheter queleque chose sans les informations donnés par le fabricant ? Tu tires à pile ou face ? On est un peu obligé de faire avec les infos qu'on nous donnent, et là y'en a quand même un sacré paquet.

----------


## Maxwell

> ...


Mais bon sang Agderf, c'est pas possible tu le fais exprès.

C'est pas le jeu et son contenu qu'on critique, c'est le fait que des gens comme toi sont près à dépenser 50€ pour du contenu qui, *historiquement chez Valve*, a toujours été livré sous forme de *mises à jour gratuites*.

Alors oui Left 4 Dead valait bien le prix que je l'ai payé pour tout le temps que j'y ai passé dessus, oui les autres pratiquent déja ce genre de méthode, et même que certainement, L4D2 vaudra son prix lui aussi.
Mais ce qui est regrettable -et le fait que tu ne t'en aperçoives pas le prouve- ce sont les moutons qui s'empressent d'affirmer "ho oui, vends moi 50€ la suite d'un jeu que j'ai acheté 50€ y'a même pas un an, j'achète j'achète j'achète". 

Alors que si tu adoptais une position un peu plus critique, tu essaierais de voir plus loin et d'imaginer commen t tu peux avoir un contenu custom à la hauteur des jeux comme HL², TF2 et même CSS pour un jeu qui n'a pas plus d'un an de durée de vie. Parce que faut pas rêver, en voyant les chiffres y'a absolument aucune raison de faire un Left 4 Dead 3.

T'as commencé à mettre 50€ de coté pour l'année prochaine ?

----------


## BSRobin

> Sinon j'ai pas compris le coup du "bar TGV"? A part de faire du HS, et évite d'avoir a argumenter sur le sujet de fond, faudra qu'on m'explique?


Bah soit t'as jamais mis les pieds dans un bar TGV, soit t'as aucune notion des prix (hmmmmm), soit t'as du mal avec les métaphores...

----------


## Rutabaga

Mais arrêtez de répondre à cet individu, visiblement il n'a pas compris le sujet du débat, ça sert à rien (et puis ça a déjà été fait maintes et maintes fois, alors au bout d'un moment...).

----------


## Thierfeu

Si pour reprendre vos termes, on s'est fait baiser ou sodomiser avec L4D, je suis prêt a offrir mon cul pour L4D2...
Jamais je ne me suis autant amusé (en quantité c'est sur, en qualité parmi les meilleurs) avec un jeu qu'avec le L4D premier du nom (peut être que je ne suis pas difficile...ou connaisseur), et ce pour la modique somme de 40€ ...

Le L4D2, avec ses cinq campagnes ne me semble pas un vaste escroquerie à 35€ (préco à 4) et en tout cas pas pire que la collec Jedi Knight sortie de la paraffine, vendue 19€ et sur laquelle tout le monde s'extasie.  Réveillez vous, l'ère du tout gratos c'est fini, et les sociétés ont besoin de CASH !

Mais bon, il y a toujours eu sur le forum CPC des courants à suivre, donc il est de bon ton d'être le mouton bêlant pour avoir l'air d'un mec cool : après "la PS3 çay le mal", "Les Mac çay le mal", voici "L4D(2) çay le mal"...

----------


## Maxwell

On s'en fout de ce que font les autres, Valve était au dessus de ce genre de méthode, plus maintenant, et t'as rien compris c'est pas L4D qu'on critique.

----------


## Juniadkhan

> De plus L4D2 n'est pas sorti, tu ne sais rien exactement du contenu ajouté, mais tu es déjà capable de juger avec certitude du travail accomplit.


Comme tu le dis si bien, le jeu n'est pas encore sorti ; encenser le jeu comme tu t'évertues à le faire est donc aussi légitime que de le critiquer.  A ceci près, que certains ne ferment pas les yeux sur des promesses qui n'ont jamais été tenues et qui étaient avancées comme un argument de vente... J'ai lu des tas de posts de ta part où ta contre-argumentation est rigoureusement la même. En gros, tu fais preuve de la même obstination à défendre ton choix que ceux, à qui tu adresses les mêmes reproches depuis près de 4 mois, en ont à critiquer  L4D2 avant sa sortie... Qui plus est, tu le fais souvent avec une certaine agressivité et ça n'engage que moi, mais je trouve ça particulièrement pénible.
Tu as dit plus tôt un truc du genre, "bonne nuit les petits, je m'arrête là", mais tu reviens aussitôt à la charge (que tu le fasses pour te défendre ou préciser des choses, je le conçois par contre). Mais franchement, ton argumentaire est tout aussi lassant et répétitif que celui que tu reproches à ceux qui boycottent... D'autant, que tu franchis assez souvent la ligne jaune et pas seulement orthographiquement parlant.

Valve s'est engagé dans une politique commerciale assez nauséabonde. Et c'est ça que l'on critique. Et non ce n'est pas acceptable, que L4D2 soit un jeu magnifique ou simplement une sombre merde (ce dont je doute).

----------


## Silver

Autant je n'avais pas trop tiqué quand ils avaient annoncé la campagne de pub de 10 millions pour L4D, à peine si j'avais dit que je trouvais bizarre de mettre en avant le coût de la campagne de pub pour "prouver" que le jeu est bien, autant là je trouve que le "Valve Announces $25 Mil Left 4 Dead 2 Ad Campaign" qui met encore plus en avant ce procédé me dégoûte.

Sans doute parce qu'il y a un an j'étais encore jeune et naïf, ça me rappelle le jour où on m'a appris pour le Père Noël.  :Emo:

----------


## Juniadkhan

Le pognon qu'ils n'ont pas dépensé l'an passé sur des coûts de développement pour L4D2, ils le mettent dans une énorme campagne de comm', pour être certains de toucher plus de monde encore. Ça me semblerait logique. J'attends impatiemment L4D3 sur Wii l'an prochain.

----------


## Louck

Ouai bon, dans un an avec promo, L4D2 passera peut être sous la barre des 15 euros avec peut être un DLC ou deux...
Ou pas  ::P: .

----------


## Dhru

J'ai beaucoup aimé le premier Left 4 dead, malheureusement leur plan marketing laissait à désirer. Gabe a fait un stage chez Capcom et L4D2 semble corriger le tir. J'ai bien-sûr précommandé le jeu et j'attends avec impatiente de claquer à nouveau ma tune pour L4F2', Super L4D2, Super L4D2 Turbo, Super L4D2 Turbo''.

----------


## Preston

> J'attends impatiemment L4D3 sur Wii l'an prochain.


Ne dis pas de choses comme ça, parce que s'il ne sort pas l'an prochain, je pourrais pas encaisser...  ::'(:

----------


## Maxwell

> Ouai bon, dans un an avec promo, L4D2 passera peut être sous la barre des 15 euros avec peut être un DLC ou deux...
> Ou pas .


Et combien de serveurs et de maps custom du qualité ?

----------


## Louck

> Et combien de serveurs et de maps custom du qualité ?


On en a déja une dizaine de custom pour l4d1  ::P: .
Pour le nombre de serveurs, osef il y a le matchmaking :troll:.

----------


## mat

> Oui oui voila les gars c'est un DLC vous avez raison, un DLC qui est fait 25% de plus que le jeu original au niveau contenue et rajoute de nouvelles features en plus. 
> Donc un DLC qui fait 125% du jeu original, pour moi c'est une suite.


Non, non, mec. L'équation correcte c'est qu'on te vend plein pot les 25% qui manquent à un jeu (pas) terminé à 75%.

Nous on a juste droit à un système de création de parties moisi et bancal, un tiers de campagne pourri (et scandaleusement payant sur 360) et un thread de bug report qui déborde depuis des mois et sert visiblement juste à faire croire à ces pauvres cons de joueurs que quelqu'un de l'équipe de dev s'intéresse à leurs malheurs.

----------


## Maxwell

En même temps, avec $25 000 000 pour de la pub, ça fait beaucoup de développeur/designer qu'ils pourront pas embaucher.

----------


## Thierfeu

> Nous on a juste droit à un système de création de parties moisi et bancal, un tiers de campagne pourri (et scandaleusement payant sur 360) et un thread de bug report qui déborde (etc etc...)




"Les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui les croient"  Charles Pasqua  ::sad::

----------


## Juniadkhan

C'est bien évidemment pour soulever l'immoralité et le cynisme du personnage, que tu le cites...
J'ai bon ?  :tired:

----------


## MrPapillon

En tout cas c'est assez misérable d'avoir à parler d'argent et de foutage de gueule de nos jours sur pas mal de grosses sorties ou de "il faut enlever le fun de la prod de jeux". Je ne me souviens pas que c'était le cas du temps de Joystick d'il y a plus d'une dizaine d'années  ::(: . 

Faudrait pas que les devs oublient d'où ils viennent et de la qualité et inventivité de l'industrie d'avant. Je sais que la plupart des anciens sont nostalgiques et n'oublient pas, mais pour les jeunes devs, ça risque de devenir des ingés de base avec comme réflexion primaire de faire le truc le plus rentable possible (au lieu d'avoir vraiment une vision ambitieuse et créatrice en premier lieu). Ce qui veut dire d'éviter un max les risques à tous les points de vue et de faire évoluer de façon monotone. Parce qu'ils y sont forcés ou parce qu'ils n'auront connu que ça.
Et ça se voit pas mal en jouant à half-life 2 avec son gameplay et level design moisi. Y a deux trois bonnes idées qu'on met en avant et qui suffisent à vendre et pour tout ce qui est "finition" on oublie. C'est même plus question de "contenu supplémentaire" ou pas.

----------


## Thierfeu

> C'est bien évidemment pour soulever l'immoralité et le cynisme du personnage, que tu le cites...
> J'ai bon ?


Je te rassure, oui...mais la société est cynique en général, et gober des promesses de DEV ou d'éditeurs de jeux vidéos est quand même une preuve d'immaturité. Un conseil restez en à ce que vous avez à la sortie du jeu (même si moi même, j'attendais benoitement les campagnes 3 & 4 en versus un peu plus tot sur L4D1)

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> ...


Dans le 3 ils mettront des clowns et des mimes et c'est reparti pour 50 euros ?

----------


## Morgoth

> Et ça se voit pas mal en jouant à half-life 2 avec son gameplay et level design moisi. Y a deux trois bonnes idées qu'on met en avant et qui suffisent à vendre et pour tout ce qui est "finition" on oublie. C'est même plus question de "contenu supplémentaire" ou pas.


Ouais, faudrait pas déconner non plus. Le Troll sur HL² en 2009, ça commence à être un poil obsolète.

----------


## mat

> Je te rassure, oui...mais la société est cynique en général, et gober des promesses de DEV ou d'éditeurs de jeux vidéos est quand même une preuve d'immaturité. Un conseil restez en à ce que vous avez à la sortie du jeu (même si moi même, j'attendais benoitement les campagnes 3 & 4 en versus un peu plus tot sur L4D1)


Mais..mais..mais... ::rolleyes::  Qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas lire. C'est vrai qu'une fois que les blaireaux ont raqué, qu'il les corrigent eux-même leurs bugs ! Le suivi technique say pour les low...

Sans même parler du retour d'ascenseur à la communauté sans qui Valve ne serait pas grand chose.

----------


## MrPapillon

> Ouais, faudrait pas déconner non plus. Le Troll sur HL² en 2009, ça commence à être un poil obsolète.


Half life 2 ou autre, ça manque de générosité parfois. Avec Valve on sait que ce qui est fait est bien fait, mais dans la globalité c'est comme si c'était juste en quantité "minimum" à chaque fois. Peut-être qu'ils avaient pas le temps(survie du studio) ou peut-être qu'ils en avaient rien à foutre ou peut-être même que c'est le style du studio : quelques idées géniales et on fait un jeu pour les enrober. Je commence à penser depuis l4d2 que finalement l'objectif n'est plus si noble que ça même si des idées on en aura toujours.

----------


## XWolverine

Espérons que la fin d'une époque sur le suivi de leurs jeux ne s'applique pas à la plateforme, genre faire payer un abonnement pour que Steam gère nos jeux.
Comment ça c'est exagéré, on me dit qu'on ne peut pas faire payer pour ça. C'est comme si les banques nous faisaient payer pour garder notre argent (et le faire fructifier sans nous refiler toutes les plus values) ... Ah ben merde, c'est ce qu'elles font !!

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bah ce sera sans moi. Tellement déçu du suivi du 1er opus :/

----------


## AgentDerf

Oui j'avais dit que je répondrais plus, mais je vois passer des telles énormités  et contre vérité que c'est plus fort que moi. 




> Tu veux dire plus que de mépriser les gens défavorables à cette suite parce que TU as décidé que c'était très bien, que tu adores le jeu,  et que les autres sont des aigris, forcément, si ça plaint c'est que ça se trompe ? Sinon je ne t'ai pas traité sciemment de con je crois, mais si tu t'y retrouves je n'y peux rien.


Non c'est juste que j'argumente dans l'autre sens, mais apparemment TU a décidé qu'il faut pas. Pour donner des leçons de mépris tu es assez mal placé je trouve?




> Pour le reste, ça ne tient même pas la route: l'exemple F1 &2 ou des Baldur's, ce n'est pas comparable. Le travail est ailleurs que sur de simples ravalements de façades, entre autre la partie scénaristique légèrement plus évoluée que celle d'un FPS, et nescéssitant certainement bien plus de travail que de piquer une idée d'infecté sur un forum de la communauté.


Mais j'ai jamais dit le contraire. En effet un FPS c'est bcp plus facile (façon de parler) a faire qu'un RPG ou un STR. C'est pas parce que c'est plus facile a faire qu'il faut le vendre 2 euros?
COD4 est un bon jeu. Il sorte la suite assez vite avec quasiment le même moteur (sans parler de COD5 WAW). En effet ils ont fait un nouveau scénario, des nouvelles missions, des nouvelles armes. C'est preque toujours un peu pareil. Mais c'est déjà le cas depuis COD. Pas grand monde s'en pleins car un FPS c'est ca. C'est gugusse avec des flingues et des ennemis lâche dans  des cartes avec un objectif. C'est facile a faire plus sans doute qu'un RPG mais on en demande pas plus si c'est bien fun (le but d'un jeu je le rappel).




> Quand à la différence du nombres de maps entre L4D et sa suite  ouais z'ont bossé dur pour faire 4 maps de plus, sûrement... Avec un moteur tout prêt, un reskinnage des armes/persos, peu d'innovations réelles...


Ah bon? L4D2 c'est les 4 campagnes du 1ier avec une campagne inédit en plus c'est tout? Moi j'avais compris 5 nouvelles campagnes, donc 25 maps on a pas du comprend la même chose.
En plus ils utilisent des outils qui existe déjà! Ah les salauds! Ils réinvente pas la roue à chaque fois!

Tu sais la différence entre DOOM et DOOM2 (oui je suis un vieux) c'est juste des cartes et des armes et des montres (et encore si peu). Le boulot pour faire le 2 n'a pas forcément était énorme. Cela en fait-il pour autant un mauvais jeu non? Et un jeu vendu trop chère à l'époque? Non plus.




> L'add-on de FEAR 2 n'existe pas: y'a juste un DLC de 1h30, rien à voir, d'ailleurs le prix est à l'avenant.


Ca par contre c'est vraiment un truc qui me révolte, payer 1h30 de jeu solo 9 euros! Par contre ca vous trouvez cela normal? Perso moi ca me choque 10 fois plus que L4D2 à 45 euros qui à la louche :

1 campagne = 1h.
5 campagnes = donc 5h.
Sachant qu'un joueur lambda la test toujours au moins une fois en advanced avant de la faire au moins 2 ou 3 fois en expert pour la reussir.
5h advanced + 5h expert x 3 = 20h.
Sans compter les mêmes campagnes en versus + le nouveau mode de jeu.
On arrive facile à 50h.
1euros de l'heure contre 9euros les 1h30 de jeu, moi ca me choque plus les 9euros/1h30...




> Sympa la métaphore sur la "qualité": parce que tu crois que L4D c'est du caviar peut être ?  Ca reste un FPS standard. Bien marrant, certes, mais rien d'extraordinaire non plus. On est à la limite du Flunch avec ce jeu.


Oui il devenu standard après le retournement de veste de tout le monde. Mais bon si je regarde le forum CPC parmi tout les FPS multi joueurs, il existe que deux sous forum TF2 et L4D, étrange pour un jeu standard...




> Sinon on commence à avoir une idée du contenu ajouté, vu les infos balancés par Valve depuis des mois pour justifier le passage d'une suite. Ou alors on m'aurait menti sur le net et le forum officiel ? Ah oui le fameux "ne pas juger si on a pas joué". Ok, j'vais claquer 50€ dans tous les jeux pour savoir s'ils valent le coup...Comment tu fais pour te décider d'acheter queleque chose sans les informations donnés par le fabricant ? Tu tires à pile ou face ? On est un peu obligé de faire avec les infos qu'on nous donnent, et là y'en a quand même un sacré paquet.


C'est pas comme si tu achetés un nouveau jeu non plus. C'est la suite de L4D. Donc si tu as aimé L4D je vois pas comment L4D2 qui conserve toute l'essence de L4D pourrai décevoir. Et puis la démo est la pour cela.




> *Maxwell* : *historiquement chez Valve*, a toujours été livré sous forme de *mises à jour gratuites*.


Je te refait l'historique de valve en 3 lignes :
- Half life + mod gratuit (fait par des joueurs, Valve a juste laissé faire) + quelques add'ons payant.
- Half life 2 + mods gratuit (toujours fait par des bénévole) + add'ons payant.
- TF2 + suivi (qui pour la 1ier fois est gratuit!)

Donc bon Valve on peu leur reconnaitre d'avoir fait un moteur ouvert (SDK power de Valve). Mais ils ont toujours vendu leur produit. Donc "l'historiquement" Valve distribue la soupe populaire aux nécessiteux c'est un peu une image d'Épinal.
C'est pas le grand satan, mais c'est pas soeur théresa non plus.
Après on me traite de naïf.




> Parce que quand tu commandes c'est parce que tu as grave la dalle, quand tu paies tu te sens violé, et quand tu manges, bah tu sais que ça vient d'arriver et que Mr Hassan Céhef est effectivement bien profond dans tes fesses. 
> Bah soit t'as jamais mis les pieds dans un bar TGV, soit t'as aucune notion des prix (hmmmmm), soit t'as du mal avec les métaphores...


Ah ok! Non mais moi en fait soit je prend ma bouffe pour les déplacements perso.
Soit c'est ma boite qui paye pour les déplacements pro et alors la je regarde pas les prix, c'est pas moi qui raque!  ::): 
C'est clair que c'est super chère, pas contre c'est pas dégueu.

----------


## Thierfeu

"après le retournement de veste de tout le monde"   OH que c'est vrai !! 
Quand la rédac encensait le jeu, le petit troupeau des zélateurs du Dieu CPC lui emboitait le pas.

Quand la mode anti-Valve-qui-horreur-veut-faire-payer-une-suite-a-un-jeu-dont-elle-a-quand-même-pondu-deux-DLC-gratos, alors là c'est l'hallali (même si le premier aurait a moitié dû être livré d'origine)

Putain, grandissez un peu, ou quittez le nid familial, on n'est pas au pays de Candie là : comment croyez vous qu'ils les payent leurs Devs chez valve? Avec les remerciements sur le forum ? Même pas, à chaque sortie de DLC, même gratos, ce n'est que cris, larmes et ouinages en règle.

----------


## XWolverine

> Putain, grandissez un peu, ou quittez le nid familial : comment croyez vous qu'ils les payent leurs Devs chez valve? Avec les remerciements sur le forum ? Même pas, à chaque sortie de DLC, même gratos, ce n'est que cris, larmes et ouinages en règle.


Avec des bons jeux à eux qui se vendent bien ?
Avec leurs ventes de jeux pas à eux chers sur Steam ?
Avec la politique de promo qui incite à acheter à pas cher des jeux qu'on avait oublié qu'on voulait les acheter ?
En fidélisant les clients gogo par leurs (ex) pratiques de support et DLC gratos ?

----------


## Juniadkhan

Avec des dollars qui valent des euros...

----------


## Angelina

Tiens, ma /ignore liste vient de grossir.

Ça faisait longtemp.

----------


## Marty

> Putain, grandissez un peu, ou quittez le nid familial, on n'est pas au pays de Candie là : comment croyez vous qu'ils les payent leurs Devs chez valve? Avec les remerciements sur le forum ?


Nan, nan. Avec tes sous et ceux de agderf et c'est bien la le problème.

----------


## Thierfeu

> Avec des dollars qui valent des euros...


LA j'approuve...CA c'est un vrai scandale...ainsi que les prix différents en Espagne et en UK (ramenés à l'Euro) pour L4D2.

@ Marty :  Un an d'éclate avec mes potes à L4D pour 40€ ? Mais je leur donne mes sous sans aucun problème...Idem pour les 3 ans d'éclate à TF2, et comme je suis un grand fou, j'ai même raqué d'avance 33,75€ pour L4D2 (et pressentant que le jeu sera bon, que la rédac va adorer, et que vous vous ruerez tous dessus -slurp slurp !- on parie ? Regardez comme les chefs du boycotL4D2 group se sont fait retourner comme une pucelle à son premier bal des pompiers)

----------


## Manu

Bon sang mais c'est la guerre ici. O_o

Moi aussi j'ai encore mal aux fesses d'avoir payé le prix fort un jeu trop étriqué en contenu sur lequel y'aura plus de joueurs après la sortie de la suite, mais de là à m'étriper virtuellement sur des forums... 

Enfin je veux dire, c'est un jeu quoi. 
T'achètes pas, tu gardes tes sous pour les autres jeux sympas du moment et on n'en parle plus.  ::ninja::

----------


## outan

> Soit c'est ma boite qui paye pour les déplacements pro et alors la je regarde pas les prix, c'est pas moi qui raque! 
> C'est clair que c'est super chère, pas contre c'est pas dégueu.


J'avoue j'adore les pâtes au poulet et pesto. ::wub:: 
Pour le reste ça reste du vol et le sandwich est pas bon à mon goût.

Et je connais parce que j'y mange environ 2 fois par semaine, c'est aussi ma boite qui raque.  :;):  (et aussi parce que je préfère crever de faim que me faire à manger).

Chuis HS ? Bah je préfère ça que flamer sur un forum interwebz comme une otarie sous acide parce qu'un jeu vidéo va sortir.  :haha: 
Si j'ai envie de me le payer au moment voulu, bah je me le paierai, je suis faible. Je suis un peu deg pour la politique de valve, mais pas de quoi s'exciter pendant des mois sur tout le monde pour convaincre les gens d'adopter mon point de vue, je m'en balance de la plupart d'entre vous.  ::ninja::  pas vous ?

Par contre c'est marrant à suivre ces flames wars ... ça occupe en attendant Julie Lescaut.

----------


## El Gringo

> Gabe a toujours regretté publiquement d'avoir appelé les mini-suites d'Half life 2 "episodes". Il a toujours dit que s'il avait nommé ces suites comme des jeux à part entière (HL3, HL4 et ainsi de suite), les gens ne les auraient pas vu comme du contenu facultatif mais comme de vrais jeux à ne pas manquer.
> Comme Gabe est un type intelligent, il n'a pas fait deux fois la même erreur. Au lieu de sortir un L4D "épisodique", il sort le contenu d'un add-on avec l'enrobage et le prix d'un jeu complet. Et ça marche.
> 
> Gabe apprend vite. On ne le reprendra plus à vendre du contenu au prix qu'il vaut.


Putain Poireau qui un un truc intelligent, faut vraiment que ça aille mal...




> "après le retournement de veste de tout le monde"   OH que c'est vrai !! 
> Quand la rédac encensait le jeu, le petit troupeau des zélateurs du Dieu CPC lui emboitait le pas.
> 
> Quand la mode anti-Valve-qui-horreur-veut-faire-payer-une-suite-a-un-jeu-dont-elle-a-quand-même-pondu-deux-DLC-gratos, alors là c'est l'hallali (même si le premier aurait a moitié dû être livré d'origine)
> 
> Putain, grandissez un peu, ou quittez le nid familial, on n'est pas au pays de Candie là : comment croyez vous qu'ils les payent leurs Devs chez valve? Avec les remerciements sur le forum ? Même pas, à chaque sortie de DLC, même gratos, ce n'est que cris, larmes et ouinages en règle.


Nan mais c'est incroyable le nombre de conneries que tu peux sortir dans un seul message toi. 
Alors comme ça les membres du forum n'ont pas d'avis propre, ils ont l'impression de se faire entuber parce qu'on leur a dit que Valve devenait mauvais ? Mais toi bien sûr t'es bien au dessus du lot parce que tu fais pas comme tout le monde, t'es un vrai mec rationnel c'est sur. 
Donc on a deux DLC (ok tu concèdes un et demi), on devrait donc fermer nos gueules. Parce que le mode Survival c'est vraiment un plus, et la dernière campagne apporte vraiment au jeu - elle est super d'ailleurs hein ? Parce que les promesses de suivi à la TF2 ont été bien tenues, on a eu de vraies nouvelles campagnes, de nouvelles armes, de quoi varier un peu le gameplay. Et on a eu un SDK super à la bourre parce qu'il était super compliqué à faire, sans déconner !
Ah ben nan, mais ce sont juste des promesses, on a vraiment été cons de les écouter et de penser qu'ils pourraient effectivement faire comme pour TF2. Et si on gueule parce qu'on s'est fait baiser, on est ingrat en plus parce qu'on n'accepte pas de se focaliser sur les qualités du jeu. 
Et eux ils ont raison parce qu'on vit dans un monde affreusement cynique et capitaliste, alors celui qui n'essaye pas d'enfoncer les autres pour sortir du lot est vraiment un abruti qui mérite de se faire entuber. Et puis c'est vrai qu'ils peuvent pas payer leurs développeurs autrement qu'en sortant une suite un an après l'original et son suivi pourri, un add-on payant ou des trucs gratuits pour booster les ventes du premiers ça n'aurait pas suffit - ils sont vraiment à la dèche chez Valve, ils sont juste trop pudiques pour nous le dire. Putain nan mais franchement...

----------


## Maxwell

> Je te refait l'historique de valve en 3 lignes :


Victoire par KO de la mauvaise foi (ou de l'ignorance).

Je jette l'éponge.

----------


## Thierfeu

T'inquiète je sais être être un mouton et faire comme les autres sans réfléchir...comme acheter CPC chaque quinzaine depuis le un rien qu'en voyant une nouvelle couverture, comme un con de chien de Pavlof...et apprecier le contenu et me marrer comme un con...comme les autres

Je persiste et signe dans ma perception (que j'espère être autorisé à ressentir), qu'il y a sur les forums CPC une forme de "bien pensance" (oui je sans ça n'existe pas ce mot)  à bas Valve, à bas les MAc, à bas les PS3...etc relayée et protégée par des gardiens du temple...

Quant à Valve, pourquoi leur interdirait on de faire ce que font les autres studios : de l'argent (facile, je te le concède) ...et oui ce truc sale et répugnant qui empêche de crever (salariés et sociétés)...    Je préfère qu'ils sortent une suite par an et ne pas lourder leurs devs, plutt que faire comme un certain studio qui vient de virer 70 CDD à la sortie de son jeu...question d'éthique.http://www.vg247.com/2009/10/06/code...ps-70-from-qa/
 Combien de suites annuelles, combien de Batman, de Lara, de Commander machin chose, qui sortent chaque Année. Et ca fait bondir personne.

La déception vient surement que Valve l'a trop ouvert avant L4D1 certes, et que pour TF2 ils en ont fait énormément ,plaçant la barre très (trop) haut...d'ou les torrents d'acrimonie quand ils sont dans un schéma normal.
Et j'aimerais qu'on m'explique comment L4D2 avec 4 campagnes complètes peut il être considéré comme un addon ? Alors qu'il offre au moins la même chose que le 1 (sachant qu'au un on s'est fait baiser de 2 campagnes Versus à la sortie)
Comme tu es très fort en JV tu seras sympa de me l'expliquer ici ou en MP.

Citation à deux balles qui peut expliquer certaines rancoeurs : l'ami c'est le type qui te fait le plus de mal le jour ou il te trahit.

----------


## mithrandir3

Et pourquoi pas juger Left 4 Dead 2 après y avoir joué, par exemple quand la démo sortira ? 

Je rappelle par ailleurs à ceux qui disent que le suivi de Left 4 Dead est pourri, que le jeu est limite fini, à la limite du Flunch, etc... Que c'est en permanence et depuis longtemps le troisième ou quatrième jeu en terme de nombre de joueurs sur Steam, il a à peu de choses près le même nombre de joueurs que TF2. Un peu bizarre pour un jeu pas fini...

----------


## Froyok

> Alors qu'il offre au moins la même chose que le 1 (sachant qu'au un on s'est fait baiser de 2 campagnes Versus à la sortie)


Heu, EPIC FAIL la non ?  ::huh:: 




> Et pourquoi pas juger Left 4 Dead 2 après y avoir joué, par exemple quand la démo sortira ?


Encore une fois, ce n'est pas tant le jeu en lui même que l'on juge, mais la politique de valve vis à vis des joueurs en proposant ce que JE considère comme un DLC un jeu sous forme payante. Le jeu en lui même passerais si ce n'étais pas simplement une "ressucé" du premier à ce niveau. Car aucun progrès (gameplay, tehcnique) depuis le 1er opus, tout ce qui est/sera dans le 2 étais largement faisable sous le 1.

----------


## Thierfeu

> Heu, EPIC FAIL la non ?


Non, si je retrouve le gameplay du un, quelques armes en plus (mêlée) et des nouvelles campagnes ORIGINALES, je suis ravi. Et j'en aurai pour mes 33,75€
Je suis surement le mouton Cœur de cible de Valve...et peut être pas le seul si on considère les scores de pre-commande (et je n'en tire aucune gloire, éteignez vos lance flamme)

----------


## Maxwell

> Je persiste et signe dans ma perception (que j'espère être autorisé à ressentir), qu'il y a sur les forums CPC une forme de "bien pensance" (oui je sans ça n'existe pas ce mot)  à bas Valve


Putain mais t'as tout faux.

C'est justement parce qu'on soutenait aveuglément Valve et leurs choix audacieux qu'on l'a en travers de constater qu'ils se sont alignés, du jour au lendemain, sur la méthode facile, 50% du budget dans le dev, 50% dans la pub, et une suite chaque année.

En fait plus ça va, et plus j'ai l'impression que ceux qui soutiennent leur récente politique commerciale débarquent de la dernière pluie et n'ont aucun soupçon de l'image qu'on avait d'eux "avant".

Tu crois vraiment que -tout particulièrement ici- les joueurs sont "contre Valve" parce que c'est la mode du moment ? Tu peux pas réfléchir une seconde et te dire que, peut-être !, on est pas tous complètement cons et qu'on a une raison qui t'échappe de mal réagir à Left 4 Dead 2 ?

----------


## mithrandir3

> Car aucun progrès (gameplay, tehcnique) depuis le 1er opus, tout ce qui est/sera dans le 2 étais largement faisable sous le 1.


Je peux me tromper mais je ne pense pas pour ma part que les quelques séances dans les festivals au pad et en facile soient suffisants pour se faire une bonne idée des différences entre les deux jeux. Après faisable ou pas dans le 1er, peut être, mais il n'y a qu'à voir comment une partie des joueurs hurlent chaque fois qu'une modif minime est apportée au 1 (je ne parle pas de corrections de bugs là) pour voir qu'en fait étant donné le volume des modifs ce n'était pratiquement pas possible.

Sans compter qu'on n'a pas vu pas mal de trucs (les niveaux dynamiques, les effets météo, etc...), et on a certainement pas vu comment le gameplay fonctionnait en conditions "réelles". Cela dit, la base du jeu est la même, et heureusement.

---------- Post ajouté à 00h56 ----------




> En fait plus ça va, et plus j'ai l'impression que ceux qui soutiennent leur récente politique commerciale débarquent de la dernière pluie et n'ont aucun soupçon de l'image qu'on avait d'eux "avant".


Je joue à des jeux Valve depuis le premier (Half Life), et je ne vois personnellement pas de raison de les critiquer. Bon je ne suis qu'un exemple, mais tout ça pour dire que ne pas critiquer Valve sur Left 4 Dead 2 ne veut pas forcément dire "noob qui vient d'arriver et qui ne sait pas comment ça se passait avant".

----------


## M.Rick75

Primo, je trouve que c'est "courageux" (toute proportion gardée) d'aller contre l'avis de (quasi) tous exprimé sur ce forum. Forcément, tu es un peu sur la défensive (il me semble) mais je me demande pourquoi tu cherches tellement à nous faire comprendre que L4D2 c'est pas scandaleux. Tu parles de tes goûts et de ta vision du jeu vidéo et c'est tellement l'antithèse de ce qui est défendu (ou espéré) dans Canard PC (le mag), et donc *à priori* de la communauté autour (le site) que je suis étonné que tu puisses y trouver ton compte (le mag et le site). Et je précise, bien que ça me semble stupide, c'est que ce n'est pas une question de chapelle, de secte canard pc, de suivre la bonne parole du journal ou des forums. Ça marche plutôt dans l'autre sens. C'est parce qu'on a une certaine vision et attente des jeux vidéos que l'on s'y retrouve, vision qui n'est pas la plus représentée dans la presse sur les jeux vidéos. Le truc c'est pas d'être tous du même avis, ce qui n'est de toute façon pas le cas, c'est juste de pas débarquer en disant "purée vous comprenez rien les mecs, vous êtes des gros râleurs aigris, qui en prime ne pigent rien au marché", hors contexte.




> *COD4 est un bon jeu*.(...)Ils sortent la suite assez vite avec quasiment le même moteur (sans parler de COD5 WAW). En effet, ils ont fait un nouveau scénario, des nouvelles missions, des nouvelles armes. C'est presque toujours un peu pareil. Mais c'est déjà le cas depuis COD. Pas grand monde s'en plaint car *un FPS c'est ca: C'est un gugusse avec des flingues et des ennemis lâche ("lâchés" tu veux dire?) dans  des cartes avec un objectif.*(...)


... Misère.  ::sad:: 
Là, encore je comprends pas ce que tu essayes de nous dire. C'est tellement l'exemple du FPS moulé à la rondelle qui est décrié dans les pages de CPC. Que tu aimes ça, aucun problème, mais ne résume pas le "genre" à ce type de jeu. Deus Ex, Thief, Stalker c'est peut-être un peu plus que ta description, non?




> (... La bouffe SNCF...)
> C'est clair que c'est super cher, pas contre c'est pas dégueu.


Au final, je te verrais bien porter le sous-titre "Homme de goût".  :^_^:

----------


## Froyok

> Après faisable ou pas dans le 1er, peut être, mais il n'y a qu'à voir comment une partie des joueurs hurlent chaque fois qu'une modif minime est apportée au 1 (je ne parle pas de corrections de bugs là) pour voir qu'en fait étant donné le volume des modifs ce n'était pratiquement pas possible.


Ouais c'est vrai, changer les habitudes des joueurs. Ca fait crier, je comprends qu'il ne veuillent pas obliger le joueur à se réadapter à de "possible" changements. Néanmoins, ça ne justifie pas le fait de proposer le "même" jeu à plein tarif. Y'a d'autres solutions : comme par exemple une fois le DLC installé, la possibilité de choisir le type de gameplay de la map au démarrage du serveur, ou des choses comme ça. Tout à fait réalisable avec source.

----------


## Redlight

> Non, si je retrouve le gameplay du un, quelques armes en plus (mêlée) et des nouvelles campagnes ORIGINALES, je suis ravi. Et j'en aurai pour mes 33,75€
> Je suis surement le mouton Cœur de cible de Valve...et peut être pas le seul si on considère les scores de pre-commande (et je n'en tire aucune gloire, éteignez vos lance flamme)


Après libre à toi d'aimer de te faire entuber de 33,75€  :haha: . Perso il seront mieux, bien au chaud dans mon porte monnaie


Par contre attends toi a te lasser beaucoup plus vite du 2 et je suis sur que même toi sais pourquoi.



EDIT : la principale raison pour laquelle je n'achete pas le 2. C'est que je me suis lassé du 1. Je connais tous ses mécanisme je ne suis plus surpris par le jeu. Les parties se suivent et se ressemblent. Donc une fois les cartes du 2 rodé. Bah j'aurai plus rien à glaner de L4D2. Et j'ai pas envie de débourser 30 roros pour ça.

----------


## Thierfeu

Maxwell : tu dois avoir raison, je dois être con à enfiler des perles.

Moi Valve ne m'a jamais déçu sur ses jeux majeurs (on oubliera certains addon payants à HL1) .   
J'ai adoré et j'adore toujours L4D. Certes, j'ai ralé car les 2 campagnes VS ont trainé, puis quand elles ont arrivées, en fait ça ne tombait pas si mal car ca a relancé l'intérêt du jeu. Quant au SDK à la bourre, je suis trop limité pour savoir m'en servir.
Et mes potes qui s'éclatent à L4D, et on préco en masse sont surement "oligophrènes" d'avoir fait encore confiance à Valve...

Mais bon, notre société a besoin de moutons cons comme moi pour produire pas cher et acheter très cher.... Tu as de la chance de ne pas être comme moi.

@ Maxwell : je ne sais pas sur quels éléments tu te bases pour avancer que je me ferai entuber, et que je me lasserai...je croyais que le fond de la discussion ne portait pas sur les qualités intrinsèques du jeu, mais sur l'attitude de Valve vs ses promesses

Lu la reponse plus haut : ok ca se comprend, perso, je ne me lasse pas d'exploser du zombie...ou du survivant...quoi que...en effet les 4 campagnes..et demi, je commence a en avoir fait le tour et le 2 tombe a point.

----------


## Maxwell

> Ouais c'est vrai, changer les habitudes des joueurs. Ca fait crier, je comprends qu'il ne veuillent pas obliger le joueur à se réadapter à de "possible" changements. Néanmoins, ça ne justifie pas le fait de proposer le "même" jeu à plein tarif. Y'a d'autres solutions : comme par exemple une fois le DLC installé, la possibilité de choisir le type de gameplay de la map au démarrage du serveur, ou des choses comme ça. Tout à fait réalisable avec source.


Et puis c'est au faux argument, y'a qu'à voir comment ils ont absolument ignoré les tonnes de plaintes qui ont suivi la mise en place des drops aléatoires dans TF2, suivis de la suppression pure et simple des items acquis en détournant "légèrement" le système, accompagné d'une récompense pour ceux qui n'avait jamais essayé de le détourner, etc, etc.

Et la je parle d'il y a quelques semaines, mais on peut remonter jusqu'au scandale des hitbox de CS:S par rapport au 1.6, ou encore de la suppression pour les terros de déplacer les otages, mais la je crois qu'on est en 1984.

Bref, chez Valve, le gameplay importait bien plus que les demandes des joueurs. Ils avaient toujours eu une position de Sage, "je sais que ça vous plait pas, mais vous verrez sur la longueur qu'on a raison".

A la bonne époque.

---------- Post ajouté à 01h13 ----------




> Maxwell : tu dois avoir raison, je dois être con à enfiler des perles.
> 
> Moi Valve ne m'a jamais déçu sur ses jeux majeurs (on oubliera certains addon payants à HL1) .   
> J'ai adoré et j'adore toujours L4D. Certes, j'ai ralé car les 2 campagnes VS ont trainé, puis quand elles ont arrivées, en fait ça ne tombait pas si mal car ca a relancé l'intérêt du jeu. Quant au SDK à la bourre, je suis trop limité pour savoir m'en servir.
> Et mes potes qui s'éclatent à L4D, et on préco en masse sont surement "oligophrènes" d'avoir fait encore confiance à Valve...
> 
> Mais bon, notre société a besoin de moutons cons comme moi pour produire pas cher et acheter très cher.... Tu as de la chance de ne pas être comme moi.
> 
> @ Maxwell : je ne sais pas sur quels éléments tu te bases pour avancer que je me ferai entuber, et que je me lasserai...je croyais que le fond de la discussion ne portait pas sur les qualités intrinsèques du jeu, mais sur l'attitude de Valve vs ses promesses


Hein ?
Alors sois tu cite la mauvaise personne, soit tu m'as mal compris, soit je me suis mal exprimé.

En tout cas je sais pas où tu veux en venir.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Bref, chez Valve, le gameplay importait bien plus que les demandes des joueurs. Ils avaient toujours eu une position de Sage, "je sais que ça vous plait pas, mais vous verrez sur la longueur qu'on a raison".


Attention, parce que comme c'est exactement ce qu'ils disent sur Let 4 Dead 2, on peut retourner ton argument  :;):

----------


## Thierfeu

> Putain mais t'as tout faux.
> 
>   Tu peux pas réfléchir une seconde et te dire que, peut-être !, on est pas tous complètement cons et qu'on a une raison qui t'échappe de mal réagir à Left 4 Dead 2 ?


SI je ne suis pas capable de réfléchir une seconde, n'abondant pas dans votre sens puisque "j'ai tout faux" , et admettant que vous n'êtes pas cons (je ne me le permettrai pas de le dire ou le penser) j'en déduis par transitivité que le con c'est moi...       (tu ne l'as pas dit, en effet)

Sur ce bonne nuit, j'ai assez amusé la galerie comme ça...Et j'espère que l'avenir (L4D2) me donnera raison et que Valve ne me décevra pas quant aux qualités intrinsèques du jeu à sa sortie (hors promesses)

----------


## Maxwell

> Attention, parce que comme c'est exactement ce qu'ils disent sur Let 4 Dead 2, on peut retourner ton argument


Je parlais pas de modifications à 50€...

----------


## Sim's

Il manquait cette vidéo pour ce topic :




L'oubli est désormais réparé.

----------


## El Gringo

> T'inquiète je sais être être un mouton et faire comme les autres sans réfléchir...comme acheter CPC chaque quinzaine depuis le un rien qu'en voyant une nouvelle couverture, comme un con de chien de Pavlof...et apprecier le contenu et me marrer comme un con...comme les autres


Ça c'est cool, ça n'a rien à voir ! Nan mais sans déconner c'est comme si si on sortait des CPC deux fois plus souvent et deux fois plus petit pour le même prix, alors qu'on serait déjà blindé de thunes... Bon la comparaison est pas terrible mais c'est pas vraiment comparable, en plus nous on n'a rien promis si ce n'est tenter de faire de notre mieux avec les moyens du bord en toute indépendance. Et c'est pas être mouton que de faire la même chose que plein de gens, si c'est pour toi que tu le fais et pas pour faire comme les autres.




> Je persiste et signe dans ma perception (que j'espère être autorisé à ressentir), qu'il y a sur les forums CPC une forme de "bien pensance" (oui je sans ça n'existe pas ce mot)  à bas Valve, à bas les MAc, à bas les PS3...etc relayée et protégée par des gardiens du temple...


Oui il y a de ça, mais ça n'a rien à voir avec CPC : c'est comme partout (c'est peut-être plus frappant dans une "petite" communauté comme celle-ci). Ça ne veut pas dire que tous ceux qui pensent comme la masse bien-pensante sont des moutons et qu'ils n'ont pas leur libre-arbitre, et réciproquement. Mais les anti-conformistes sont au moins aussi crispants que les moutons, dans mon ressenti en tout cas.




> Quant à Valve, pourquoi leur interdirait on de faire ce que font les autres studios : de l'argent (facile, je te le concède) ...et oui ce truc sale et répugnant qui empêche de crever (salariés et sociétés)...    Je préfère qu'ils sortent une suite par an et ne pas lourder leurs devs, plutt que faire comme un certain studio qui vient de virer 70 CDD à la sortie de son jeu...question d'éthique.http://www.vg247.com/2009/10/06/code...ps-70-from-qa/
>  Combien de suites annuelles, combien de Batman, de Lara, de Commander machin chose, qui sortent chaque Année. Et ca fait bondir personne.


Ben rien ne les en empêche, mais c'est justement parce qu'ils font comme les autres que les gens sont déçus. Y'en a qui espéraient que Valve montrerait l'exemple aux concurrents sur l'exemple à suivre, en fait ils s'en sont mis plein les poches et ils font maintenant une politique à la EA. Et contrairement à ce que tu dis, y'en a pas mal qui supportent pas ce genre de politique, CPC pour parler de ce que je connais, mais pas mal de joueurs aussi.




> La déception vient surement que Valve l'a trop ouvert avant L4D1 certes, et que pour TF2 ils en ont fait énormément ,plaçant la barre très (trop) haut...d'ou les torrents d'acrimonie quand ils sont dans un schéma normal.


Oui, entre autre.




> Et j'aimerais qu'on m'explique comment L4D2 avec 4 campagnes complètes peut il être considéré comme un addon ? Alors qu'il offre au moins la même chose que le 1 (sachant qu'au un on s'est fait baiser de 2 campagnes Versus à la sortie)
> Comme tu es très fort en JV tu seras sympa de me l'expliquer ici ou en MP.


Parce que rien ne les obligeait à à foutre 4 campagnes. Là on touche à un autre problème : la sortie d'une suite de façon trop précoce, avec le risque de vider les serveurs L4D comme le disait quelqu'un avant. D'autant plus qu'ils font tout pour, en rendant les campagnes du 1 compatibles avec la suite. Mais on en revient au même : on attendait un vrai suivi, de vrais campagnes et des choses en plus, on a un mode bateau et une mini campagne pourrie et vlan, sortez les 50€ pour voir ce qu'on peut vraiment faire. Les armes de corps à corps, les nouveaux infectés, les nouvelles campagnes, ça aurait tout autant pu faire l'objet de plusieurs extensions. La ça fait vraiment remplissage pour justifier l'existence d'une suite : plus de campagnes que dans l'original, plus d'armes que dans l'original... Du coup on a encore plus l'impression de s'être fait baiser avec le 1er (malgré toutes ses qualités que je ne renie pas). 




> Citation à deux balles qui peut expliquer certaines rancoeurs : l'ami c'est le type qui te fait le plus de mal le jour ou il te trahit.


Oui, je disais un peu ça plus haut justement.




> Bref, chez Valve, le gameplay importait bien plus que les demandes des joueurs. Ils avaient toujours eu une position de Sage, "je sais que ça vous plait pas, mais vous verrez sur la longueur qu'on a raison".
> 
> A la bonne époque.


C'est exactement ce qu'à dit Lombardi pour l'orange box et L4D2. Et il n'avait pas tort (et il aura surement raison pour L4D2) ce seront surement d'excellents jeux, mais c'est la politique commerciale pourrie qu'il défend maintenant (comme pour l'orange box) et c'est ce qui me dégoute.

----------


## AgentDerf

> Victoire par KO de la mauvaise foi (ou de l'ignorance).
> 
> Je jette l'éponge.


C'est un peu facile non comme réponse?
Ca serai trop te demandé de justifier un peu??  ::huh:: 

Non parce je crois que on a un peu tous le même age, on a tous fait je pense le même parcours vidéo ludique.

Pour moi Valve c'est de très bon moment, mais concrètement avant *HL* il existé pas non? Il y a eu un très long période d'après *HL* avec bcp bcp bcp de mod, ou simplement le deathmatch qui était très bon. *TFC* l'ancêtre de TF2. Prison Break (ou me rappel plus le nom exacte ou quand tu butes le gars tu fais capturer dans la prison et tes potes peuvent venir te délivrer) et bien sur *CS*!
Bon bref tout cela si je me goure pas trop c'est quand meme des mod amateurs? Valve a du aidé sur la doc et plus pour CS sans doute, mais globalement c'est pas eux qui l'on fait, ils l'ont autorisé.

Ils ont sortie deux extensions payante (Opposong force et Blue shift).

Après il y a eu HL2 avec même esprit de moteur ouvert pour les mods.
Ensuite épisode 1 et 2.
Et après TF2 avec un suivi bien cool.

Donc oui Valve c'est que 3 jeux à la louche.

Après je pense que le tournant qu'ils on pris avec L4D2 peut être compréhensible.

Pour caricaturer avec HL, HL2 et TF2 ils ont fait un peu les gars super motivé super proche de leur joueurs, vraiment passionné. On fait vivre le jeu malgré tout, et pour rien. C'est cool franchement. Mais bon moi j'ai vue bcp de LAN ou les gars avait des HL/CS piratés.
Je veux dire ils devaient sans doute avoir vendu pas mal de jeu, mais ne devez plus avoir de trop de nouvelle rentrée d'argent.

Ils ont vraiment garder le même esprit pour TF2, et la comme ils sont parti je pense qu'ils pourrons jamais ou alors très difficilement mettre du DLC sur TF2, même genre un trucs à 10 euros. C'est pas dans l'esprit.
Donc la aussi ils ont fait leur rentrée d'argent au début, et maintenant vive sur une communauté qui va falloir entretenir avec du dev régulier sans spécialement avoir des milliers de joueurs par semaines en plus qui achète le jeu.

Bref je pense que pour L4D ils ont fait le choix de casser le schéma et de pas sortir un jeu avec support pendant x années gratuit. Mais un cycle plus normal de l'industrie pour capitalisé un peu. Et c'est de bonne guerre, au bout d'un moment la petite boite sympa qui sort un jeu tout les 4/10 ans et qui fait du dev gratuit dessus pendant toute sa durée de vie ca doit un peu user.

Alors ne serai que par respect pour toutes les années ou j'ai jouer avec Valve en lachant 45 euros tout les 6 ans. Ca me dérange pas de lacher maintenant pour eux 45 euros tout les ans (et encore malgré les vannes sur L4D3 dans un an, je pense pas qu'ils vont nous sortie un L4D3 de si tôt).

Moi je vis un peu le même cas a une toute autre échelle, j'ai mon petit jeu web www.pirates-caraibes.com ca fait 4 ans. C'est entièrement gratuit, pas de allo-pass ou de pub. C'est juste une asso loi 1901, on touche pas de thune juste les dons et adhésion pour payer le serveur (avant on payé nous le serveur pour que des gens joue gratuit!  ::):  ). Bref moi ca m'éclate, je fait ca par passion et parce que les joueurs sont super cool! Et c'est notre récompense! Mais bon quand tu as bossés des centaines d'heures. Chaque week end, le soir en semaine ben dés fois tu voudrais un peu en profiter et pas que vivre de l'amour et de l'eau fraiche de tes joueurs.

Alors je pense que je ferai un autre jeu web, ou il y aura de l'allo-pass et autre pour gagner un peu de l'argent, ca fera pas de mal. Ca sera pas le même esprit, mais ca ira je pense.
Et bien sur hors de question de salir mon jeu "pirates-caraibes" avec allo pass ou autre. Comme Valve ne veux pas salir TF2 son bébé avec le moindre DLC. Et décide de se faire de l'argent avec une nouvelle franchise L4D. 

Voila moi perso je comprends Valve, ca devient une grosse boite, ca sera plus comme avant, c'est dommage. Mais je vais pas les haïr comme on peu les voir dans certain réaction un peu extrême sur le forum.

----------


## alx

Et sinon, Left 4 Dead a été développé par Turtle Rock, ils n'ont été rachetés par Valve qu'au beau milieu du développement. Je dis ça, je dis rien.

----------


## El Gringo

> Ils ont vraiment garder le même esprit pour TF2, et la comme ils sont parti je pense qu'ils pourrons jamais ou alors très difficilement mettre du DLC sur TF2, même genre un trucs à 10 euros. C'est pas dans l'esprit.
> Donc la aussi ils ont fait leur rentrée d'argent au début, et maintenant vive sur une communauté qui va falloir entretenir avec du dev régulier sans spécialement avoir des milliers de joueurs par semaines en plus qui achète le jeu.


Je pense que tu dis n'importe quoi et que tu n'écris pas assez bien. C'est pas facile avec un pavé de cette taille mais essaye de te relire avant de poster stp.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Non c'est juste que j'argumente dans l'autre sens, mais apparemment TU a décidé qu'il faut pas. Pour donner des leçons de mépris tu es assez mal placé je trouve?
> 
>  L*e bon vieux miroir magique, ça faisait longtemps. "Nan c'est toi, nan tu l'as dis, nan t'es pareil d'abord"* 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais j'ai jamais dit le contraire. En effet un FPS c'est bcp plus facile (façon de parler) a faire qu'un RPG ou un STR. C'est pas parce que c'est plus facile a faire qu'il faut le vendre 2 euros?
> *Qui te parle de deux euros ? T'as pas trouvé plus ridicule comme prix à mettre ? Nan le prix d'un jeu c'est celui censé compenser les frais de dévelloppement ( et de marketing aujourd'hui ) +  des gains assez substantiels, on est d'accord, c'est pas des altruistes non plus. Reste que le coût de dév est largement amorti pour L4D (moteur existant, textures quasi-toutes existantes, sons existants etc,tous les composants ou presque sont déjà là), dans le lot, à part les designers pour les maps et quelques codeurs, reste pas grand chose .... Je serais d'ailleurs bien curieux de savoir combien de personnes ont bossé sur le premier, et combien sur le deuxième, ça pourrait être marrant.*
> 
> ...


Bon allez, au boulot maintenant.

---------- Post ajouté à 04h55 ----------




> Et sinon, Left 4 Dead a été développé par Turtle Rock, ils n'ont été rachetés par Valve qu'au beau milieu du développement. Je dis ça, je dis rien.


Et TF2 par les gens à l'origine du premier mod TF, nan ? Ou un truc comme ça ?

En fait Valve n'a fait que HL et sa suite  ::P:

----------


## Thierfeu

@ Gringo : Juste concernant le raccourci entre CPC et Valve, il y a un lien affectif qui se crée entre la "marque" et le client. Tant que le "produit" ne déçoit pas fondamentalement, alors le client est prêt à des comportements d'achats moins rationnels que d'habitude.

CPC et les jeux Valve ne m'ont jamais déçu (Ah si,le HS console..  ::(: ) ce qui me rend très tolérant vis à vis de certains écarts. Par contre si L4D2 est tout pourri, alors le fait qu'il soit sorti très tot me sautera surement aux yeux...en attendant, bénéfice du doute

Quand au fait que Valve soit blindé de thunes : 1) ce n'est pas un hasard et c'est mérité  : qualité des jeux, fidélité des clients, steam   2) être blindé de thunes à l'instant T ne me semble pas une garantie suffisante pour assurer la pérennité des boites de JV...la jouissive lecture bi mensuelle des news de CPC est là pour me le rappeler

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Moui enfin la plateforme Steam à elle seule doit permettre à Valve d'engranger suffisamment pour tenir un sacré paquet de temps. De ce côté-là, je ne m'inquiète pas. C'est un peu leur "Wow" à eux.

----------


## Red_Force

Moi perso je dénie pas le statut de suite légitime à L4D2. Le contenu est 100% original, qu'on parle de modele, de map, d'armes, de son, etc. Le gameplay est conservé et enrichi, le moteur amélioré. Bref c'est très exactement ce qu'on attend de toute suite sur console. Donc moi les gens qui nient ça manquent d'objectivité. L4D2 va vraisemblablement être L4D en mieux, et quand même beaucoup trop mieux pour qu'il soit raisonnable de penser que ça pourrait être gratuit.

Par contre le payer plein pot et guêter la sortie, pas pour moi au final. Je suis pas suffisament excité par une suite standard. Le vrai problème, c'est que je me suis lassé du premier. J'ai même pas testé Crash Course. J'aurais préféré que Gabe fasse jamais de discours sur le DL gratuit, sorte les nouvelles campagnes tous les trois mois quitte à ce que ce soit payant, et là j'aurais probablement enquillé. Mais j'ai pas d'excitation du tout sur ce L4D2 en l'état, et ça c'est bien triste. Ou alors, pour 15 euros, pe.

----------


## Froyok

> Moui enfin la plateforme Steam à elle seule doit permettre à Valve d'engranger suffisamment pour tenir un sacré paquet de temps. De ce côté-là, je ne m'inquiète pas. C'est un peu leur "Wow" à eux.


Aujourd'hui surement, mais avant que steam n'étoffe leur catalogue avec des jeux d'autres éditeurs, pas sur qu'ils étais si plein de frics, car la maintenance de leur serveur demande un paquet de thunes il me semble.

----------


## Maxwell

> Bref c'est très exactement ce qu'on attend de toute suite sur console.


Et d'un coup, tout s'éclaire.

----------


## Froyok

> Moi perso je dénie pas le statut de suite légitime à L4D2. Le contenu est 100% original, qu'on parle de modele, de map, d'armes, de son, etc. Le gameplay est conservé et enrichi, le moteur amélioré.


Heu... Non. C'est original dans le sens ou c'était pas dans le premier ok. Néanmoins c'est pas comme si l'évolution étais aussi importante qu'un autre jeu avec une suite. D'un point de vue technique, changer des modèles par d'autres, une petite nouvelle map (façon de parler), ça fait de ça un nouveau jeu. Si oui, alors de fakefactory cinematic mod est un nouveau jeu.  ::|: 
Changer les paillettes par d'autres ça suffit pas à justifier un nouveau jeu. Et le gameplay, les évolutions ne sont pas si énorme au point de justifier cette politique. Je sais pas quoi, regardez Crysis et son add-on, c'est clair que c'est une ressucé, mais on ce tape pas un jeu au prix du neuf plein tarif.

La, estimation personnelle : mais je vous parie que la gestion de la météo ne changera rien au gameplay, je connais pas mal source (pour y avoir mappé de nombreuses années) pour savoir que c'est pas avec un truc comme ça que le moteur va enrichir le gameplay.




> Bref c'est très exactement ce qu'on attend de toute suite sur console.


Mais on n'est pas sur console, donc pas le même public.  ::|: 

---------- Post ajouté à 09h57 ----------




> Et d'un coup, tout s'éclaire.


 ::lol::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et d'un coup, tout s'éclaire.


T'as trouvé l'interrupteur de ton moniteur ?

----------


## lordpatou

> Mais on n'est pas sur console, donc pas le même public.


 
On est aussi sur console, m'enfin il me semble, ceci explique peut etre cela...

----------


## Pierronamix

> Et d'un coup, tout s'éclaire.


Bah justement...je m'engagerais pas dans le débat bien/pas bien, j'avais déjà donné mes 2cents, mais sur le rapport à la console.

TF2 et l4D sont tout deux sortis sur console, néanmoins j'ai l'impression que TF2 est nettement moins joué et apprécié. (sur console toujours)

La faute, parait il, à un netplay mal foutu.

L4D par contre, cartonne à mort. 

Du coup, ce serait logique de la part de Valve de se concentrer sur sa licence qui fonctionne, plutôt que sur l'autre, et d'appliquer les méthodes courantes sur console. (DLC payant, suites régulières)

Enfin c'est mon impression quoi.  ::):

----------


## Vazkor

Le problème avec L4D, c'est que lorsqu'il est sorti il y a un an il n'était pas fini.
Mais Valve nous a promis un meilleur match-making, toutes les campagnes en versus, un SDK, et un suivi à la TF2.
Voilà pourquoi nous nous sentons trahis. L4D2 n'annonce rien d'exceptionnel par rapport au premier et il correspond plutôt au suivi gratuit auquel on s'attendait (d'autant que le premier est sorti incomplet mais plein de promesses).

Maintenant, je me pose juste la question de la viabilité économique d'un jeu tel que TF2.
Quand je vais au boulot, j'attends un salaire en échange sinon, je ne reviens pas.
On a été très gâté avec TF2, maintenant, est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire si ça ne coûte pas trop cher à Valve.

C'est sûr qu'en tant que consommateur, je ne veux que des jeux avec un suivi gratuit à la TF2. Mais je trouve normal aussi de rétribuer les personnes qui me donnent un aussi bon suivi...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hmmm je ne sais pas si tant de personnes bossent sur TF2 aujourd'hui. PAr rapport au moment de sa conception en tout cas.
A part les màj de classes et quelques maps, y'a pas grand chose (et encore, certaines maps viennent de la communauté).

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

Moi je lui souhaite les oreillons à Gabe!!!

----------


## AgentDerf

> Je pense que tu dis n'importe quoi et que tu n'écris pas assez bien. C'est pas facile avec un pavé de cette taille mais essaye de te relire avant de poster stp.


Ben il était 2h du matin, après un peu de Batman AA j'était plus trop frais  :^_^:  et puis je suis pas journaliste moi, j'ai dés fois un peu de mal à l'écrit (je pense que vous l'avez remarqué).

Je dis n'importe quoi à propos de TF2?

C'est un peu une impasse commercial TF2 pour Valve non? Ok ca leur apporte du prestige au niveau des joueurs, mais par forcement de la thune.

Ils pourrons plus en tirer bcp d'argent. 

Je les vois mal sortir un TF3 (il apporterai quoi de nouveau?). Ni des nouveaux mode de jeu, ou classe de perso payante en DLC. 
Commercialement TF2 est marqué du fer rouge de la gratuité, tant mieux pour nous, mais peut être pas pour Valve.

Du coup il se rattrape sur la licence L4D. Mais bon tant que le contenu est de qualité moi j'ai pas l'impression de me faire voler.

----------


## MrPapillon

Sur les  ajouts de TF2, ça peut très bien se faire par des stagiaires. Je sais pas si les internships sont courants  par là-bas, mais ça suffit amplement (surtout qu'il y a pas de vraies deadlines pour ces petits ajouts). En France on peut avoir dans la douzaine de stagiaires pour le coût d'un seul prog junior d'autant plus qu'il y a pas de charges à payer en plus.

Sinon avoir une communauté qui sait qu'elle peut faire confiance au studio sur la qualité et le suivi peut être un argument de plus pour faire accepter un nouveau jeu dans les compèts pro. Ils auraient pu imaginer l4d comme un truc repensé pour devenir réellement plus intéressant en versus (j'ai pas essayé le versus, mais c'est ce qu'on m'en a dit).

----------


## BSRobin

> C'est un peu une impasse commercial TF2 pour Valve non? Ok ca leur apporte du prestige au niveau des joueurs, mais par forcement de la thune.


Bah si, ca a été quoté ici ou là, avec chaque update qu'ils ont sorti + les offres promo, ils ont récupéré des nouveaux joueurs (qui ont donc bien acheté le jeu).




> Ils pourrons plus en tirer bcp d'argent.


Pas comme s'ils sortaient un nouveau jeu, mais c'est du récurrent, il reste encore des updates de classe à sortir (demo, soldier, ingé ... En théorie) qui peuvent amener de nouveaux joueurs (ca aide aussi à ca, une communauté pas moribonde ...).


Pour L4D, ils auraient sorti le SDK peu après la sortie, on aurait eu des campagnes du type Death Aboard des mois plus tôt alors que la communauté L4D était à son plus haut !! Tu te donnerais autant de mal sur le site de ton jeu si c'était juste pour des regards plein de compassions de ta famille et de quelques amis tendance "ah bah c'est bien ca t'occupe" ?
J'ai pas arrêté de jouer régulièrement à TF2 depuis sa sortie, et ca doit bien faire des mois et des mois que j'ai pas foutu les pieds sur une tc_hydro, une cp_granary ou une cp_well ...
Si y'avait que les maps officielles à se mettre sous la dent, je pense que ca ferait un bout de temps que j'aurais arrêté, soit par lassitude, soit par manque de monde sur les serveurs.

On peut se dire qu'ils ont fait une erreur avec le SDK, ca arrive, blabla ... 
Sauf que quand tu recoupes avec les annonces ici et là que le boulot sur L4D2 a commencé peu de temps après la sortie du premier, bah t'as un peu l'impression que la non-mise à disposition du SDK, c'était bien que pour les gens soient morts de faim au bout de quelques mois et hop, on leur redonne un bout de pain avec un DLC light, on attend, on attend, ca y est, on voit les côtes, y'a plus qu'à les cueillir avec un numéro 2...

Encore une fois, c'est pas une question de méchants fanboys qui comprennent rien à la logique de l'économie de marché, c'est juste que tant qu'à se faire violenter les fesses par quelqu'un en qui on a confiance, éviter le gode-ceinture à pointes dès la première fois, c'est plus sympa.
On pleurerait bcp bcp moins si le suivi avait été aussi pourri mais que L4D2 ait été annoncé un an et demi après la sortie de L4D ...

----------


## AgentDerf

> Sur les  ajouts de TF2, ça peut très bien se faire par des stagiaires. Je sais pas si les internships sont courants  par là-bas, mais ça suffit amplement (surtout qu'il y a pas de vraies deadlines pour ces petits ajouts). En France on peut avoir dans la douzaine de stagiaires pour le coût d'un seul prog junior d'autant plus qu'il y a pas de charges à payer en plus.


[MODE Mauvaise foi ON]

Comment!?! Encouragé les jeux au suivi gratuit encouragerai l'exploitation de pauvre stagiaire sous payé! C'est un scandale!

Alors qu'acheter des suites régulièrement permettrai de payer une nouvelle porche à gabe mieux payer les développeurs!  ::P: 

[MODE Mauvaise foi OFF]

----------


## MrPapillon

> [MODE Mauvaise foi ON]
> 
>  Alors qu'acheter des suites régulièrement permettrai de payer une nouvelle porche à gabe mieux payer les développeurs! 
> 
> [MODE Mauvaise foi OFF]


Dans les deux cas les vrais développeurs bossent sur une nouvelle licence à mon avis. Les devs moteur doivent sûrement se concentrer eux sur une nouvelle itération du moteur source et les devs gameplay sur de nouveaux jeux à partir du source actuel. Et les stagiaires font des patchs à la con, des petites modifs, des skins etc... En tout cas même pour le système de démembrement de l4d2, une équipe de stagiaires auraient pu suffire pour la partie code. Je n'ai pas été vérifier chez valve, mais je ne vois pour l'instant aucun argument qui me fait penser le contraire.

----------


## Angelina

Moi, je dis que c'est celui qui dit qui y est.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

:tired: 

Et s'il n'y est pas en fait ?

----------


## KiwiX

En espérant que cette connerie de jeu ne sabote pas les serveurs L4D1. Merci à l'équipe CPC de faire son maximum, on est encore quelques-uns à résister à ce genre de conneries  ::lol::

----------


## outan

Fayot !











 :^_^:

----------


## KiwiX

> Fayot !


C'est ma facon de résister contre cette merde de suite/add-on (appelez ça comme vous voulez). Je ne réagirai pas sur le nombre potentiel de pigeons sur ce thread, après tout c'est leur argent. Qu'on ne vienne pas se plaindre du futur du jeu vidéo ensuite.

----------


## golwin

Souvenez-vous du  1$=1€.
C'était déjà assez révélateur d'une nouvelle politique économique (business plan ?). Elle ne fait que se poursuivre. 
Libre à chacun d'y adhérer (ou pas). 

:ceci n'est pas un troll, merci de ne pas y répondre:

----------


## Juniadkhan

Mais faut être plus souple. C'est pas très diplomate de traiter les gens de pigeons... Qui plus est un pigeon, par définition, ça n'a pas conscience de sa condition de pigeon. C'est d'ailleurs ce qui fait que ç'en est un.
Là, ceux qui se défendent des attaques faites à Valve à cause de L4D2 ont affirmé et argumenté leur choix... L'aveuglement volontaire c'est jamais qu'un positionnement idéologique.

----------


## Red_Force

> Bref c'est très exactement ce qu'on attend de toute suite sur console.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Et d'un coup, tout s'éclaire.


Ben oui mais qu'est ce que tu veux aussi. Pratiquement plus personne, hors MMO, ne fais de jeu que pour le PC. En fait, les dev PC jouent manifestement de plus en plus sur console, cf CCP qui fait son FPS pour console. Donc pour l'industrie, un jeu-que-PC-pas-console, ça existe plus dès qu'on est dans une grosse prod. Le combat c'est plus des jeux mentalité PC, mais des jeux qui s'acclimatent bien de la mentalité PC. De ce point de vue, malgré son server browser très console, L4D c'est déjà pas mal. 

Et comme les consoles vont pas bouger pour un moment maintenant vue la pression générale dans ce sens, des suites comme ça, on va en bouffer encore pas mal. C'est déjà assez inespéré d'avoir un moteur next next gen qui va débouler avec Rage. Pour le reste, on va avoir droit au vieux pot et de la meilleure soupe pour deux trois ans AMA... Je veux dire s'ils font un L4D gaulé pour les config de cette année, c'est pas une Xbox ou une PS3 qui le feront tourner. Donc faut pas attendre de jeux foncièrement amélioré niveau technique...

----------


## Red_Force

> Heu... Non. C'est original dans le sens ou c'était pas dans le premier ok. Néanmoins c'est pas comme si l'évolution étais aussi importante qu'un autre jeu avec une suite.


Ben ça dépend de quelle suite tu parles. Moi j'ai acheté S.T.A.L.K.E.R Prypiat, de mémoire ça coutait 35€ neuf, et y avait bien la moitié (et je suis gentil) des models et textures qui étaient les mêmes que dans S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Personne a ralé donc apparament si tu fais trois fois moins de boulot que Valve t'as le droit de vendre 25% moins cher et personne te fait une scène.

Après tu vois l'enfilade de jeu entre GTA III jusqu'à avant le IV, c'est peu ou prou le niveau de contenu ajouté d'un L4D2 vs un L4D1. Ou Quake4 vs Doom3, ou les CoD, etc. Ou Halo 3 vs Halo 2, si on parle console. Enfin bon ça a été dit plein de fois ici : pour une fois Valve a fait comme tout le monde, cad une suite service standard un an plus tard, et ça a déçu parceque les attentes étaient autres. 

Celà dit, je me rappelle bien de la période ou Half Life 2 n'en finissait plus de toujours pas sortir, et ça râlait au moins autant. Il y avait eu pas mal de news  assassines dans CPC, de mémoire, et déjà des vannes un peu nazes sur le physique de Newell.





> Mais on n'est pas sur console, donc pas le même public.


Comme j'ai dit ci dessus, dans la manière dont sont fait les jeux actuels, il semble bien que penser que les marchés sont compartimentés est illusoire. Les consoles se sont PCisées aussi un peu, si ça peut te consoler. Consoler. Hmm, trop lol  :tired:

----------


## Red_Force

> Souvenez-vous du  1$=1€.
> C'était déjà assez révélateur d'une nouvelle politique économique (business plan ?). Elle ne fait que se poursuivre. 
> Libre à chacun d'y adhérer (ou pas). 
> 
> :ceci n'est pas un troll, merci de ne pas y répondre:


Bah si c'est un troll. Parceque 

1) c'était 1€ TTC = 1$ HT, quelque chose que les moins attentifs d'entre nous n'ont apparament jamais bien tilté. Donc ça donnait plutôt 1.2 = 1 à l'époque. 

2) Valve a corrigé très vite

3) A la limite maintenant le problème c'est plutôt des disparités d'un pays à l'autre de l'Europe assez délirante. Genre ici c'est 45€, mais en espagne, vu sur Nofrag, c'est 35... Ca pue les accords de distributions locaux qui imposent des tarifs en ligne à Steam par pays, un peu comme pour les jeux ubisoft :-/

EDIT : screenshot steam espagne ici


(source)

Pour le coup, voilà qui pourrait faire un troll pertinent et utile !

----------


## KiwiX

> Mais faut être plus souple. C'est pas très diplomate de traiter les gens de pigeons...


C'était pas le but, d'être diplomate. Chacun ses faiblesses, comme on dit. Celle-là, elle ne fait pas de mal sauf à son porte-monnaie.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est déjà assez inespéré d'avoir un moteur next next gen qui va débouler avec Rage. Pour le reste, on va avoir droit au vieux pot et de la meilleure soupe pour deux trois ans AMA... Je veux dire s'ils font un L4D gaulé pour les config de cette année, c'est pas une Xbox ou une PS3 qui le feront tourner. Donc faut pas attendre de jeux foncièrement amélioré niveau technique...


Ouais bah je serais peut être le seul, mais moi je trouve ça bien. Fini les changements de config pour faire tourner le dernier Crysis, que des jeux optimisés où les dévs passeront peut être plus de temps à travailler réellement le rendu visuel plutôt qu'a faire joujou avec les derniers effets à la mode.

Bon par contre avoir autre chose que de l'UE3 ENgine ça ferait du bien là...

----------


## MrPapillon

(Ouaip d'ailleurs la plupart des shaders qui sont faits et qui sont visibles dans un jeu sont toujours des "effets à la mode". Et du coup on retrouve un peu la même chose partout alors que le but du shader à la base c'est d'offrir une plus grande liberté. La plupart des shaders les plus utilisés ne cherchent qu'à s'approcher de la réalité sans vraiment offrir d'idées artistiques.)

----------


## AgentDerf

> C'est ma facon de résister contre cette merde de suite/add-on (appelez ça comme vous voulez). Je ne réagirai pas sur le nombre potentiel de pigeons sur ce thread, après tout c'est leur argent. Qu'on ne vienne pas se plaindre du futur du jeu vidéo ensuite.


Sur les forums CPC, d'un coté on banni les gars quand ils parlent de piratage (à juste titre d'ailleurs), et de l'autre coté on insulte les gens quand ils achètent des jeux...
Uuuummmh... Pourquoi pas... C'est concept...  ::siffle::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bien essayé, ça n'a juste rien à voir avec le sujet de base.

----------


## Juniadkhan

> C'était pas le but, d'être diplomate. Chacun ses faiblesses, comme on dit. Celle-là, elle ne fait pas de mal sauf à son porte-monnaie.


... Au _"futur du jeu vidéo"_ peut-être ? Sans vouloir citer mal à propos quelqu'un que tu connais bien, naturellement.  ::): 

---------- Post ajouté à 20h48 ----------




> Sur les forums CPC, d'un coté on banni les gars quand ils parlent de piratage (à juste titre d'ailleurs), et de l'autre coté on insulte les gens quand ils achètent des jeux...
> Uuuummmh... Pourquoi pas... C'est concept...


 ::|: ... ::zzz::

----------


## Roland Flure

> Sur les forums CPC, d'un coté on banni les gars quand ils parlent de piratage (à juste titre d'ailleurs), et de l'autre coté on insulte les gens quand ils achètent des jeux...
> Uuuummmh... Pourquoi pas... C'est concept...


C'est concept aussi la démagogie, t'as pensé à te lancer dans la politique ?

On ne peste pas parce que le 2 sort.
On peste parce que :
Le 1 était assez pauvre en terme de contenu. Perso je l'ai acheté à la sortie car ils nous avaient rassurés avec plein de promesses sur le suivi et le contenu additionnel gratos.
Au final, un an après, on attend toujours tout le contenu promis (que l'on aura jamais), et ils nous sortent le 2, qui plus est sans ristourne pour ceux qui ont le 1 et limite en nous riant au nez.

Que ce soit clair, la qualité du 1 ou du 2 n'ont rien à voir avec le coup de gueule des joueurs mécontents.

C'est plus clair maintenant ou il faut des sous-titre ?

----------


## Juniadkhan

Il va falloir les sous-titres, et peut-être même 2000 pages avec ce même post. Tu n'es pas le premier à tenter l'explication M. Flure... Chaque jour, deux ou trois canards tentent l'aventure depuis 4 longs mois  :;): .

----------


## Pierronamix

Non mais je pense que tout le monde à compris, hein.

Ils sont peut être juste pas d'accord avec vous.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Je crois que tu es dans le vrai... Mais attends! C'est pas nous qui ne sommes pas d'accord avec eux, plutôt ? :troll:
Désolé.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Je crois que tu es dans le vrai... Mais attends! C'est pas nous qui ne sommes pas d'accord avec eux, plutôt ?


 :^_^: 

Y a de ça, ouais.

----------


## Roland Flure

On peut ne pas être d'accord Pierro, et heureusement qu'on peut.
M'enfin de là à sortir le même genre d'énormités que agderf, faut peut être pas trop pousser mémé sur la peau de la charrue avant d'avoir tué les bœufs hein !

Je vois même pas ce que ça vient foutre dans la discussion tellement ça pue le troll poilu.
A part s'attirer les foudres des autres pour pouvoir chouiner après, je vois pas.

----------


## Say hello

> C'est concept aussi la démagogie, t'as pensé à te lancer dans la politique ?
> 
> On ne peste pas parce que le 2 sort.
> On peste parce que :
> Le 1 était assez pauvre en terme de contenu. Perso je l'ai acheté à la sortie car ils nous avaient rassurés avec plein de promesses sur le suivi et le contenu additionnel gratos.
> Au final, un an après, on attend toujours tout le contenu promis (que l'on aura jamais), et ils nous sortent le 2, qui plus est sans ristourne pour ceux qui ont le 1 et limite en nous riant au nez.
> 
> Que ce soit clair, la qualité du 1 ou du 2 n'ont rien à voir avec le coup de gueule des joueurs mécontents.
> 
> C'est plus clair maintenant ou il faut des sous-titre ?


T'a quand même oublié de préciser que d'après leurs propres mots "le 1 était une beta", qu'on a pour la plupart payé 40-50€.. (en gobant toutes les promesses)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Sur les forums CPC, d'un coté on banni les gars quand ils parlent de piratage (à juste titre d'ailleurs), et de l'autre coté on insulte les gens quand ils achètent des jeux...
> Uuuummmh... Pourquoi pas... C'est concept...


Si seulement, sur les forums CPC, on pouvait bannir les trolls idiots et gratuits... Mais je rêve surement.

Enfin bref, je crois que depuis le début du thread certains se trompent de combat (ou n'ont rien compris, au choix... Et je troll, mais c'est pas complètement gratuit malgré que ce soit idiot). Sérieusement, c'est intéressant de lire tout ça, mais c'est, en gros, un débat qui n'avance pas (depuis plusieurs mois d'ailleurs), il y a juste la véhémence des Pro-L4D2 qui grandit de plus en plus,ce qui est assez flippant, entre nous. Mais j'vois toujours pas d'intêret à leur répondre...

Sauf quand ils insultent nos Dieux de chez CPC (que-leur-grandeur-soit-loué) bouh

----------


## mithrandir3

> C'est ma facon de résister contre cette merde de suite/add-on (appelez ça comme vous voulez). Je ne réagirai pas sur le nombre potentiel de pigeons sur ce thread, après tout c'est leur argent. Qu'on ne vienne pas se plaindre du futur du jeu vidéo ensuite.


Hey tu devrais virer ton bandeau Steam / Left 4 Dead alors, comme pub pour Steam / Valve / Left 4 Dead 1 et 2, on ne fait pas mieux  :;): 

Enfin moi ce que j'en dis... ça ne me dérange pas, j'ai précommandé le 2  :;):

----------


## AgentDerf

Ummhh la facilité de traité de "troll" ceux qu'on veux pas entendre, c'est pratique un forum, tu points du doigt un gars tu gueules "Troll! Troll!" et pas besoin d'argumenter le pb est réglé. Si avec cela tu as deux ou trois potes qui t'appuie c'est bon tu es tranquille.

Vous voulez que je vous re-sorte les citations des 15 gars qui traitent les acheteurs de L4D2 de "Pigeons", de "Con , euh con-sommateur" et autre sobriquet  charmant ou vous préférez garder vos œillères?

----------


## Red_Force

Marrant que personne ne réagisse sur le prix espagnol ?

----------


## Pierronamix

> Marrant que personne ne réagisse sur le prix espagnol ?


Euuuh, pas les mêmes taxes qu'en France ? 

Enfin je dis ça, j'ai pas vérifié, mais ça me semble plausible.

----------


## Maxwell

Vous en navet pas marre ?

Ca tourne en rond.

----------


## KiwiX

> et de l'autre coté on insulte les gens quand ils achètent des jeux...


Tu n'achètes pas un jeu mais un add-on surtaxé. Et ne me parle pas de FEAR 2, c'est une daube à côté du premier opus  :B): 




> Hey tu devrais virer ton bandeau Steam / Left 4 Dead alors, comme pub pour Steam / Valve / Left 4 Dead 1 et 2, on ne fait pas mieux 
> 
> Enfin moi ce que j'en dis... ça ne me dérange pas, j'ai précommandé le 2


Putain. En plus d'acheter des add-on à la con, vous sautez sur la moindre occasion pour essayer d'être crédible. Au moins, y a de la coordination entre vous.

L'image est tirée du 1 avec une modification sauce CPC. Je ne crois pas avoir noté "2" dans ma bannière. Donc ta remarque ne s'applique pas. Je ne fais pas de pub pour Valve, je revendique ce à quoi je joue même si la licence s'est transformée en bonne blague avec l'arrivée du 2.

Pour la précommande du 2, comme précisé plus haut, j'en ai rien à carrer, je donne mon avis ce qu'on a encore le droit de faire. Et puis : Tout le monde fait des conneries dans la vie  ::siffle::

----------


## Froyok

> Vous en navet pas marre ?
> 
> Ca tourne en rond.


Chuut, ça commence à retomber la !  :;): 
Le jour ou sortiras le jeu ça sentira la guerre...  :^_^:

----------


## Manu

> Euuuh, pas les mêmes taxes qu'en France ? 
> 
> Enfin je dis ça, j'ai pas vérifié, mais ça me semble plausible.




"En Espagne la TVA est de 16 % (Taxes à la Valeur Ajoutée) sur la plupart des produits et services, 4% TVA sur les livres et 7% sur la nourriture."

C'est ce qui est marqué ici.

A moins que les jeux vidéos soient soumis à un régime spécial de taxation (ce qui est tout à fait possible), la tarification reste problématique, ce qui n'est pas nouveau.

----------


## Pierronamix

> "En Espagne la TVA est de 16 % (Taxes à la Valeur Ajoutée) sur la plupart des produits et services, 4% TVA sur les livres et 7% sur la nourriture."
> 
> C'est ce qui est marqué ici.
> 
> A moins que les jeux vidéos soient soumis à un régime spécial de taxation (ce qui est tout à fait possible), la tarification reste problématique, ce qui n'est pas nouveau.


16% ?

Bon bah voilà, ceci explique cela.  ::):

----------


## El Gringo

> 16% ?
> 
> Bon bah voilà, ceci explique cela.


Ah bon ?

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ah bon ?


Bah c'est moins que chez nous.

Donc c'est un élément de réponse quand à la différence de prix.

----------


## Manu

Sauf qu'en calculant le prix HT tu tombes sur 36,18€ pour la version française et 29,40€ pour la version espagnole (en arrondissant le prix TTC à 45€ et 35€ respectivement). 

Mais peut-être que ceci explique aussi cela...  ::ninja:: 

(je suis parti du tarif pour les précommandes)

----------


## Pierronamix

> Sauf qu'en calculant le prix HT tu tombes sur 36,18€ pour la version française et 29,40€ pour la version espagnole (en arrondissant le prix TTC à 45€ et 35€ respectivement). 
> 
> Mais peut-être que ceci explique aussi cela... 
> 
> (je suis parti du tarif pour les précommandes)


Peut être aussi que les gérants des steams de chaque pays ont le droit de fixer le prix comme ils l'entendent, je ne sais pas.
Pour le coup c'était vraiment juste une supposition, hein.

----------


## BSRobin

> Bah c'est moins que chez nous.
> 
> Donc c'est un élément de réponse quand à la différence de prix.





> Sauf qu'en calculant le prix HT tu tombes sur 36,18€ pour la version française et 29,40€ pour la version espagnole (en arrondissant le prix TTC à 45€ et 35€ respectivement). 
> 
> Mais peut-être que ceci explique aussi cela... 
> 
> (je suis parti du tarif pour les précommandes)




huhuhu

----------


## Pierronamix

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/f378...75c68b39e3.jpg
> 
> huhuhu


 :^_^: 

Ca c'est la faute d'Arthur Rabot.

----------


## Thierfeu

Même les fondateurs de L4D2 Boycott sont d'accord avec moi (je leur ai passé un coup de téléphone pour leur expliquer) : L4D2 n'est pas si cher que ça en précommande, eu égard ce qu'il offre...  Et Valve a fait des efforts, disent ils ...

Et pour bien montrer que j'avais raison, ils m'ont dit qu'ils fermaient le groupe steam le 21/10  :;): 

Si Si c'est là : http://steamcommunity.com/groups/L4D...56134662203323

PS : pour préserver la bonne moralité du forum, je ne vous traduirai pas certains commentaires en retour, de membres du groupe qui ont adoré cette décision : "Hope you clowns eventually pull valve's cock out of yout mouth"

----------


## Sim's

> Même les fondateurs de L4D2 Boycott sont d'accord avec moi (je leur ai passé un coup de téléphone pour leur expliquer) : L4D2 n'est pas si cher que ça en précommande, eu égard ce qu'il offre...  Et Valve a fait des efforts, disent ils ...
> 
> Et pour bien montrer que j'avais raison, ils m'ont dit qu'ils fermaient le groupe steam le 21/10 
> 
> Si Si c'est là : http://steamcommunity.com/groups/L4D...56134662203323
> 
> PS : pour préserver la bonne moralité du forum, je ne vous traduirai pas certains commentaires en retour, de membres du groupe qui ont adoré cette décision : "Hope you clowns eventually pull valve's cock out of yout mouth"


Et ça ne te dérange pas le moindre du monde que nous payons le jeu plus cher que d'autres pays européens ? :tired:

----------


## Thierfeu

non, on a plus de TVA que d'autres pays (Espagne par ex)...et un meilleur healthcare qu'il faut bien payer grâce à ces taxes.
achetez L4D2, ca payera votre vaccin anti grippe A.
Sinon ca te fait quoi de savoir que le gazoil est 10 cts moins cher en Espagne? Ca t'empêche de faire ton plein en France ? tu boycottes?  non (sauf si tu es frontalier, bien sur)
De toute façon, il faut arreter de faire de Valve le bouc émissaire, on se fait mettre de partout en France ! prix des Cd, DVD, Abonnements portables, matos info pour rester dans les produits Geek

sinon 33 euros pour m'éclater un an? pas cher. J'ai mangé hier pour le même prix un repas moitié dégueu dans un restau prétentieux.

PS : sinon si tu trouves que tu payes trop de taxes rien ne t'empêche de déménager...tu peux aussi "bien voter".

----------


## Sim's

TVA en France : 19,6%
TVA en Espagne : 16%

Tarif de L4D2 en France sur Steam : 44,99€
Tarif de L4D2 en Espagne sur Steam : 34,19€

Toi qui est un grand économiste en devenir tu vas donc m'expliquer cette différence.  ::):

----------


## Thierfeu

PUTAIN !! tu m'as owned toi t'es trop fort, je regrette d'avoir fait un MBA

bon, sinon :
SMIC français : 8,82€ de l'heure, 1330€ par mois, avec 35 heures hebdo s'il vous plait..
SMIC espagnol : 4,16€ de l'heure, 666€ par mois, avec 40 heures par semaine
QUi doit bosser plus longtemps pour s'offrir L4D2, un "smicard" français ou un espagnol ?

Comme tu es un petit futé tu pourrais me dire que seuls 1% des salariés espagnol sont au SMIC contre 15% des français, et tu aurais raison.
Mais si on considère, chiffres a l'appui le delta de pouvoir d'achat ou de salaire moyen entre la France et l'Espagne, on obtient un écart de 30% dans les deux cas de figure.

Regardons les prix de L4D2 en Espagne : 34€  et en France : 45€, calculons le ratio -->  oh !!  25% moins cher en Espagne  !! comme c'est étrange.
Je suis rassuré, je ne me fais pas tant enfiler que ça par Gabe le Boomer
Bonne nuit, je file Fragger du zombie.


Et oui, certain pays, même européens payent bien moins cher les jeux que nous...et tout le modèle économique de G2play.net pour ne pas les citer repose sur ce fait.

Source, tableau de pouvoir d'achat par pays :

----------


## kasa

> PUTAIN !! tu m'as owned toi t'es trop fort, je regrette d'avoir fait un MBA
> 
> bon, sinon :
> SMIC français : 8,82€ de l'heure, 1330€ par mois, avec 35 heures hebdo s'il vous plait..
> SMIC espagnol : 4,16€ de l'heure, 666€ par mois, avec 40 heures par semaine
> 
> QUi doit bosser plus longtemps pour s'offrir L4D2, un "smicard" français ou un espagnol ?
> Et oui, certain pays, même européens payent moins cher les jeux que nous...et tout le modèle économique de G2play.net pour ne pas les citer repose sur ce fait.


okay... et maintenant tu nous expliques la même chose avec l'UK? :^_^:

----------


## Thierfeu

> okay... et maintenant tu nous expliques la même chose avec l'UK?


Ouah t'es fort toi aussi, tu m'as owné !

deux réponses possibles : 
1) LES COUTS DE TRADUCTION DU JEU EN FRANCAIS  ::P: 
2) Le tableau que j'ai donné, c'est un tableau de 2007...le petit problème c'est qu'entre temps il est arrivé bien des malheurs à la livre sterling...elle est passé de 1,5 € pour une livre à un 1,1 € pour une livre...soit une gamelle de 27%

ce qui fait que notre tableau exprimé en Euros est un peu faux aujourd'hui pour les anglais si on tient compte de la dévaluation de la livre vs l'euro.
Leur valeur de pouvoir d'achat ramené en euro serait plutôt de l'ordre de 14500 €... soit 23% inférieur à la France (faire du shopping à Londres ou Ebay UK en tant que francais ca vaut le coup !  play.com par exemple)

Ces 23% peuvent expliquer la différence vs l'UK

Autres questions ?  ::P: 


Sources cours de la livre
http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=G...urce=undefined

----------


## Sim's

> Récit d'un apprenti économiste.


http://www.game.es/ficha/ficha.aspx?SKU=062176
http://www.amazon.fr/Sony-Uncharted-...5553318&sr=8-1

Tant d'explications pour ne pas ressentir ce sentiment d'enfilade, c'est beau.

----------


## Thierfeu

oui et ...

Twingo diesel 3 portes en Espagne prix mini : 10440€   en France prix mini : 11750€
si tu veux jouer à ca on en a pour la nuit...

et pour en finir, tu aurais pu avoir l'honneté intellectuelle de comparer le prix de Game en Espagne à 62,90€ avec celui de Game en France 68,00€, à jeu égal ...  qui est l'apprenti économiste?
http://www.game.fr/acatalog/UNCHARTE...STATION_3.html

De toute façon, même à 50€ je l'aurais acheté ce putain de L4D2... J'aime peut être me faire enfiler, en fait...



Sur ce, bonne nuit.

----------


## XWolverine

Et ça donne quoi pour les pizzas  ::ninja::  ?

----------


## Thierfeu

chais pas mais pour boire des canons, dediou !, l'Espagne c'est le Paradis, tellement c'est pas très cher !   qui ose me contredire là ? bande d'ivrognes.

----------


## Sim's

> oui et ...
> 
> Twingo diesel 3 portes en Espagne prix mini : 10440€   en France prix mini : 11750€
> si tu veux jouer à ca on en a pour la nuit...


Super on parle de jeu vidéo, toi me sort un exemple venant de l'automobile alors que ça n'a aucun rapport.




> et pour en finir, tu aurais pu avoir l'honneté intellectuelle de comparer le prix de Game en Espagne à 62,90€ avec celui de Game en France 68,00€, à jeu égal ...  qui est l'apprenti économiste?
> http://www.game.fr/acatalog/UNCHARTE...STATION_3.html
> 
> De toute façon, même à 50€ je l'aurais acheté ce putain de L4D2... J'aime peut être me faire enfiler, en fait...
> 
> http://www.crazydogtshirts.com/catal...-gay-photo.jpg
> 
> Sur ce, bonne nuit.


Je n'ai pas pris le prix de Game.fr, car à la base je cherchais le prix du Amazon espagnol, d'autre part l'enseigne française n'est pas vraiment connu pour ses ristournes sur son site internet.

Tu veux l'exemple de la même société mais dans deux pays différents, en voilà un :
http://videojuegos.fnac.es/a337493/U...E946F2867&Fr=0
http://jeux-video.fnac.com/a2714578/...To=0&Nu=1&Fr=0

----------


## Thierfeu

Les voitures c'était pour dire que la vie est globalement moins chère en Espagne ce dont à certainement tenu compte Valve, idem dans d'autres pays pour vendre ses jeux moins chrer...contrairement à la France, L'Allemagne et autres pays de l'Europe du nord (Les anglais ne sont pas en Europe, ils sont nulle part...tant qu'ils n'arrêteront pas de nous battre au Rugby durant les matchs importants)

sinon, Mode mauvaise foi : La FNAC c'est des voleurs partout

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Les voitures c'était pour dire que la vie est globalement moins chère en Espagne


Le pouvoir d'achat est moins élevé, s'pas la vie qui est moins chère.
Enfin si je suis tes tableaux au-dessus.

C'est pas pareil  :tired:

----------


## Pyro Gourmand

Attention mesdames et messieurs, voilà l'explication   :;):  :

http://steamunpowered.eu/european-tiers/


Pour l'origine de cette division de l'Europe en 3 puis 2 partie, suivez le guide  ::):  :
http://steamunpowered.eu/valve-divides-europe/ 



Tout cela remonte à Décembre 2008, quand Steam a décidé le 17 décembre 2008 de "permettre" (obligatoire) à ses clients de payer en Euro s'ils se connectent dans un pays Européen (sauf les UK qui payent en £) (utilisation mesquine de leur outil pour trouver les serveurs Steam appropriés).

nb : et pas seulement dans la zone Euro, les anti-euro ont apprécié  :^_^: 
nb² : toute utilisation de proxy ou de la commande "?cc=us" dans la barre d'adresse est interdite et provoque le ban du compte Steam

nb 3 : 2/5 jours plus tard, EA Games mettaient ses jeux sur Steam, en "euro". Coïncidence ? _YOU decide !_  :;): 


Suite à ce problème, les gens-qui-sont-pas-content ont protesté sur le forum mais les modos ont bannis les plus virulents, s'est donc créé un groupe Steam et un site: SteamUNpowered.eu.

Au bout d'un moment, quelqu'un chez Valve a alors tenté les "tiers", divisant l'Europe en 3 morceaux en se basant sur une approximation de leur richesse, mais c'est assez foireux : le 2nd pays le plus riche par habitants du monde côtoie la Roumanie, et des pays pauvres payent autant que les Français/Allemands...


nb final : Ces prix européen basés sur la découpe en "tier" n'affecte QUE les jeux Valve.

Les autres éditeurs/devs peuvent choisir des prix régionaux eux aussi, comme pour Killing Floor qui avait baissé le prix pour l'Europe de l'est, l'Amérique du Sud, etc... Les riches européens payant l'énorme prix de 20€ pour un jeu qu'il-est-super-bien-mangez-en :Bave:

----------

